# Official and Unofficial Aviation Art



## air marshal

Here comes youngs self-made Aviation artist work displayed on *PAF Falcons,* inspired by S. M. Hussaini and has been drawing sketches since childhood. They had never attended any art school and neither appeared in any local or international Art Exhibition but willing to become an official aviation artist.







*The sketch shows a PAF F-104 Starfighter pulling up after a low flight. Starfighter was among PAF's frontline combat aircrafts during Indo-Pakistan war 1965. It could fly at remarkable high speed of Mach 2 and had maximum ceiling of 100,000 feet. Its unmatched basic performance made it a fear for enemy that a single mention of its presence in the area would instantly clear the air space of any enemy aircraft.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

*A PAF F-104 Starfighter.*





*A formation of PAF Mirage Vs entering the landing pattern to end a training mission.*





*A No. 11 squadron "Arrows" F-16 B on a training mission. F-16 B is a dual seat varient of F-16 used for fighter training.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*An F-16 of No. 11 squadron "Arrows" is shown performing aerobatic manouvers.*





*An F-7P of No. 14 squadron "Tail Choppers" on a routine mission.*





*A PAF Mirage III BR flying over Naltar Valley, Gilgit Baltistan. Mirage III BR is a reconnaissance varient of Mirage.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*An F-16 of No. 11 Squadron "Arrows", PAF is taking off from PAF Base Mushaf, the home base of Arrows.*





*A K-8 of Basic Flying Training Wing of PAF Academy Risalpur. K-8 aircraft is a joint production of Pakistan and China. It is used for advanced jet training purpose.*





*The very first JF-17 Thunder aircraft is shown taking off from PAF Base Minhas, Kamra. JF-17 is a joint production of Pakistan and China. It is an all weather multi-role aircraft. This particular aircraft is painted in special scheme of Pak-China flag to express the great friendship between the both countries.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*A formation of two F-6s of No. 23 squadron "Talons" of PAF on a routine mission.*





*The sketch shows Squadron Leader Muhammad Mahmood Alam in his favourite Aircraft F-86F-35 NA. M M Alam is Pakistan's top scoring fighter Ace having a distinguished record of shooting down four enemy aircrafts in less than 40 seconds. He has 9 confirm kills and 2 probables during 1965 Indo-Pak war, which are tally marked on his aircraft in the form of Indian flags.*


----------



## Last Hope

Mashallah eye pleasing 
Mine look kidish, but do you want me to post them here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*The sketch shows a PAF F-16 serial# 84717 on a routine flight. During Afghan war same aircraft flown by Flt Lt Khalid Mehmood shot down Afghani Su-22 on 3rd Nov 1988.*





*The sketch shows an imaginary sortie of a PAF C-130 Hercules delivering supplies by Low Altitude Parachute Extraction. Low Altitude Parachute Extraction System (LAPES) is a tactical military airlift delivery method where a fixed wing cargo aircraft can deposit supplies when landing is not an option in an area that is too small to accurately parachute supplies from a high altitude. LAPES involves loading supplies on a special pallet on a plane. Once a plane reaches the desired drop point, the pilot descends to a very low altitude of typically under 2 m. Once achieved, the cargo hatch is opened and the extraction parachute is deployed; once the parachute catches the wind outside the craft, it pulls the connected supplies out of the plane and on to the ground. Once the delivery is accomplished, the pilot ascends to a normal altitude and returns to base.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*The skecth shows a French Dassault Mirage 2000 aircraft. Mirage 2000 is an air superiority and attack aircraft of French origin.*





*The sketch shows an F-18 Hornet aircraft of Canadian Air Force. F-18 is an all weather fighter and attack aircraft designed to operate from aircraft carriers. It stands among the most advanced combat aircrafts of modern military.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

*A PAF F-16(84717) of Squadron No. 14 launching a Sidewinder towards an Afghan intruder Su-22 over Thal. Aircraft destroyed and pilot ejected safely but captured and put to prison. Date of the event was November 3rd, 1988.*





*Two of PAF JF-17 Thunder of No. 26 Squadron guarding the skies of Pakistan. This sketch depicts two different missile combinations of JF-17 Thunder. Multiple missile ejection rail is possible factor for near future.*





*F-16 of No. 11 Squadron is pulling up after hitting a ground target in an exercise SAFFRON BANDIT 2009.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

*First ever MADE IN PAKISTAN JF-17 Thunder Serial No. 10-111, demonstrating Maneuvers in an Air show.*





*Painted in "ACADEMY-HAWKS" color Scheme, this bird appeared in an air show and demonstrated classical high speed maneuvers.*





*The sketch depicts a F-7pg fighter/bomber aircraft a modern variant of f-7/mig-21 family,is loaded with two GBU-12 laser guided bombs. F-7mp/pg both are capable of delivering laser guided munitions for Precision Strike mission.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

*A Falcon-20 ELINT/ECM aircraft of Squadron No. 24 "BLINDERS" providing electronic support to a pair of Mirage-3/R1 guarding their home land in High Marks 2010.*





*With ROSE upgrades PAF Mirage are capable of Night vision, Precision Guided & Stand Off strikes and looking Beyond Visual Range. Sketch depicts a Mirage5 dropping LGB on a target while dart FLIR right under its cockpit, is responsible for guiding this bomb to the target.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

*A victor MK-2 prototype crashed in Irish sea on August 21, 1960, due to mechanical mishap.*





*One of the longest living aircraft and the hot favorite fighter plan of the world's best pilots "THE MIG 21". Thus called as SUPER SONIC SPORTS PLANE. This sketch depicts an early version of MIG-21 family, MIG-21/f-13 FISHBED-C.*





*The sketch depicts a Turkish F-35 on a routine flight. Turkey would be the first Muslim country to enter in the fifth generation era along with NATO countries.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*The painting shows one of the first JF-17 Thunder Aircrafts delievered to PAF, shortly after landing at home base.*





*A No. 26 squadron 'Black Spiders' A-5 Fantan Aircraft is seen parked in front of its hanger.*


----------



## air marshal

*The sketch shows a PAF Sabre aircraft on a maintenance day. Sabres were the main frontline fighters of PAF in 65 War.*





*The Sketch shows one of the brand new F-16 C/Ds Block 52 delievered to PAF just after its first arrival in Pakistan. F-16 C is a Single Seat Fighter while F-16 D is Dual Seat Fighter Trainer also capable of advance tactical Operations.*


----------



## air marshal

*In 1976 Pakitan was offered 110 new build A-7 Corsair Aircrafts in part funded by Saudi Arabia. Deliveries were dependant on abandonment of Pakistani plans to buy a French nuclear reprocessing plant, a condition that was refused by Prime Minister Bhutto. The A-7 sale was thus withdrawn by President Jimmy Carter, who also managed to prevent the sale of reprocessing plant. The Sketch shows one of the A-7s withe Pakistani markings.*





*The Sketch shows an SU-30 aircraft with imaginary markings of PAF.*


----------



## air marshal

*The sketch shows one of the Shenyang F-6 Farmers operated by Elite Combat Commander's School Squadron getting ready for a training sortie at home base, PAF Mushaf. Later CCS F-6s were replaced by Cengdu F-7Ps.*





*The sketch shows elite Airborne Commandos of Special Services Wing (SSW) of Pakistan Air Force performing high altitude free fall jump.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*The painting depicts a formation of two F-7 PGs of no.17 squadron 'Tigers' returning home after a routine flight. Main wheals of the lead aircraft have just touched the runway while leader's no. 2 is turning to align his aircraft for landing.*





*An FT-6 of no. 19 Squadron taking off in a cold winter morning in early 80s.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

*The sketch shows one of the new F-16 Block 52s delivered to PAF, with Conformal Fuel Tanks (CFTs) , cleared taxi to runway for take off. In the background another F-16 can be seen taking off.*


----------



## air marshal

*The sketch shows one of the Finland's F-18 D on a training sortie.*





*The sketch shows a USAF F-4 G 'Wild Weasel' Phantom II of 35th Tactical Fighter Wing based at Sheikh Isa Air Base, Bahrain.*


----------



## air marshal

*The sketch depicts one of the Cessna O-1E Bird Dog Aircrafts operated by Pakistan Army Aviation on a training mission.*


----------



## air marshal

*Painting shows an F-16 piloted by Squadron Leader A Hameed Qadri of No. 9 Squadron 'Griffins' after shooting down an Afghan SU-22 by AIM-9L Sidewinder Missile. Missile just hit its target which turned into a fire ball. In background Qadri's No.2 Squadron Leader Yousaf Chaudhry is seen manouevering his aircraft to get the sight of other SU-22 present in the area. The encounter took place at 16000 feet over Parachinar.*





*A PAF F-104 Starfighter taking off for a routine CAP sortie during 65 Indo-Pak War.*


----------



## air marshal

*ARROW: The sketch shows No. 11 Squadron 'Árrows' F-16 A parked in front of hanger at home base, PAF Base Mushaf.*


----------



## humza_313

hello folks.

check out my new work on paffalcons and humza tariq aviation art (facebook).

these are few of the new images





















hope you guys like the work..! please give all your feedback on humzatariq@pafalcons.com or on my fanpage Humza Tariq Aviation Art | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Very well done Hamza..

Do us a favour, upload images from PAFFALCONS.COM(host), Facebook hosted images wont work here. and keep it up GOOD WORK.


----------



## humza_313

danger-zone said:


> Very well done Hamza..
> 
> Do us a favour, upload images from PAFFALCONS.COM(host), Facebook hosted images wont work here. and keep it up GOOD WORK.



thanks wahaj bhai...! that was a problem i was facing..! i wondered why the images are not appearing. and can you tell me how to upload images from a pc to a thread?

regards!


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

humza_313 said:


> thanks wahaj bhai...! that was a problem i was facing..! i wondered why the images are not appearing. and can you tell me how to upload images from a pc to a thread?
> 
> regards!


 
Go to photobucket.com , Add some pics to your account and then copy their direct link after that in thread reply and insert the link of your pic in ''insert image'' tab which is 6th from the bottom right.Hope you have got it clear.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

like this 





Open your images from PAFFALCONS.COM, right click on image then COPY URL or copy its address from address bar. Make sure address must have (.jpg) in the end. then paste the address in here



, insert image Icon. press enter and thats all.

you can also wrap the image address in



. 

regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*HIGH MARKS OF THUNDER: JF-17 Thunder (serial# 08-107) dropping MK-82 General Purpose Bombs on a mock target in exercise High Marks 2010. Another JF-17 (serial# 08-108) behind, having a little dark camouflage, is turning towards the scene. Date of the event is 29/3/2010.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gene

humza_313 said:


> hello folks.
> 
> check out my new work on paffalcons and humza tariq aviation art (facebook).
> 
> these are few of the new images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you guys like the work..! please give all your feedback on humzatariq@pafalcons.com or on my fanpage Humza Tariq Aviation Art | Facebook


 
nice one dude !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

*here is mine *
http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/32222-aviation-art-4.html

and here's my recent work

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Pretty good stuff keep it up and don't ever give up


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

danger-zone said:


> *here is mine *
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/32222-aviation-art-4.html
> 
> and here's my recent work


 
UFFFFF Too cool man too cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

MashAllah too great work


----------



## air marshal

See Aviation Art by Humza Tariq:

Illustrations: Pakistan Air Force in Peace
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - Pakistan Air Force in Peace

Illustrations: Pakistan Air Force at War
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - Pakistan Air Force at War

Illustrations: International Air Forces
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - International Air Forces

Illustrations: Muslims Air Force
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - Muslims Air Force

Illustrations: Heroes of the PAF 
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - Heroes of the PAF

Illustrations: Pakistan Army
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - Pakistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

danger-zone said:


> like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open your images from PAFFALCONS.COM, right click on image then COPY URL or copy its address from address bar. Make sure address must have (.jpg) in the end. then paste the address in here
> 
> 
> 
> , insert image Icon. press enter and thats all.
> 
> you can also wrap the image address in
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> regards



thanks wahaj bhai...! now i get it..!


----------



## humza_313

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Go to photobucket.com , Add some pics to your account and then copy their direct link after that in thread reply and insert the link of your pic in ''insert image'' tab which is 6th from the bottom right.Hope you have got it clear.


 
thanks man !


----------



## air marshal

*ATTACKER OVERTAKING A FURY: The sketch shows the attacker, the first jet fighter in the PAF inventory overtaking a Fury. This jet was phased out between 1963-64.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 READY TO TAKE-OFF: The sketch shows the F-16 Fighting Falcon of the Sargodha squadron ready to take off. It has has been signaled to go.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*JF-17 TAKING-OFF: The skecth shows the first prototype of the JF-17 Thunder fighter taking off. This aircraft has all the capabilities that any modern aircraft can have. The first prototype was produced in 2003 and finally the complete aircraft was completed by 2007.*


----------



## air marshal

*MIRAGE-3: The image shows a Mirage-III fighter during a training session while 2 other are ascending in the background. This figher was used in the 1971 Pak-indo war as a bomber and it inflicted heavy losses to the IAF by destroying cargo trains used in transporting goods to the IAF, airbases and many aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 BLOCK-52 D: This is a dual pilot version of the F-16 Block-52. A new addition to the PAF. This fighter is capable to fly faster than its predecessor, the f-16s. It has been installed with Pratt-whitney engines and has a more advanced avionincs as well as a far more efficient radar system and its introduction to the PAF can prove to be very valuable.*


----------



## air marshal

*JF-17 THUNDER: The sketch shows a prototype of the JF-17 Thunder taking off. This fighter has all the capabilities of any modern fighter aircraft and has the the quality of carrying all the latest and most advanced weponary. It is a joint production of Pakistan Aeronautical Complex and Chengdu China. It's project has been completed in a period of 4 years and is now a part of the PAF Inventory.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*SABRES TAKING OFF: 16 of the PAF sabres taking off and ready to set a world record. They are going to perform a loop extravagenza of 16 aircraft. These were famously known as the Falcons. The squadron was led by Sqn Ldr M. Zafar Masood.*


----------



## humza_313

air marshal said:


> *SABRES TAKING OFF: 16 of the PAF sabres taking off and ready to set a world record. They are going to perform a loop extravagenza of 16 aircraft. These were famously known as the Falcons. The squadron was led by Sqn Ldr M. Zafar Masood.*



thanks.>!


----------



## air marshal

*F-6 POTRAIT: The F-6 has been part of the PAF for almost 30 years and has proved to be a deadly combatant. It had gained a significant number of victories during the 1971 Pak-Indo war by destroying many IAF fighter aircraft and bombers. It was phasesd out in 2002 during a ceremony.*


----------



## air marshal

*FT-5 TRAINER: The sketch shows an FT-5 trainer aircraft on a routine training mission. It is one of the three trainer aircraft used by the PAF. The other two are Super Mushshak and T-37.*


----------



## air marshal

*K-8 TRAINERS: The sketch shows two K-8 trainers on a joint routine mission over Risalpur. It is among the other three types of trainers used by the PAF. These include the Super Mushshak, T-37 and the FT-5.*


----------



## salvage

very nice art,pls guide on me on how to share my work


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 ELEVATING: The Illustration shows an F-16 on a climb to 55,000 ft.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16C BLOCK 52: An enhanced version of the F-16 which has an efficient radar system than its predecessors and a more advanced avionics. An improved engine from Pratt-Whitney has been installed to boost up the overall performance of this aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 OVER SIACHEN: A Falcon from the No. 11 Arrows squadron on a mission over the Siachen glacier during Operation Sentinel in 2002. It is at a height of 30,000 ft.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16A READY TO TAKE-OFF: An F-16 from the Arrows Squadron is about to Take off.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*FALCON IN CLOUDS: This sketch shows an F-16 blasting through the cloudy skies of Sargodha. It belongs to the No. 11 (Arrows) Squadron.*


----------



## salvage

air marshal said:


> *F-16A READY TO TAKE-OFF: An F-16 from the Arrows Squadron is about to Take off.*


 
sir do u make these?this one is too realistic even in just black and white


----------



## air marshal

*MISSION COMPLETE: F-16 from the No. 11 Arrows squadron about to land after a training mission.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE DREAM TEAM: The sketch shows an F-16 with its new partner, the FC-1/JF-17 Thunder on a joint mission.*


----------



## air marshal

*A NEW FRIEND: The old mates F-16, Mirage and F-7 are joined by a new friend... The JF-17 Thunder. It has joined the No. 25 Squadron of the PAF.*


----------



## air marshal

*PILOT READY TO ROLL: A Pilot from the No. 11 Arrows Squadron climbs the ladder to the cockpit for a routine mission. Two JF-17s are shown taking off in the background.*


----------



## salvage

air marshal said:


> *A NEW FRIEND: The old mates F-16, Mirage and F-7 are joined by a new friend... The JF-17 Thunder. It has joined the No. 25 Squadron of the PAF.*


 
nice formation,f-16,mirage and the f-7....last one i dont recognise,maybe a star fighter


----------



## air marshal

*TIGER OVER ISLAMABAD: An F-7 from the Tigers Squadron Quetta flies over the Faisal Mosque in Islamabad. This fighter was painted in Tiger patch theme following the 50 years celebration of the Tigers Squadron.*


----------



## air marshal

*ATTACKER ELEVATES: Attacker was the first jet fighter to be intorduced in the PAF. It was added to the PAF fleet in 1951 and was phased out 8 years later, but this aircraft never took part in combat.*


----------



## air marshal

*BRISTOL FREIGHTER: Freighters were alloted to the No. 6 Squadron. These were noisy transporters but were capable of carrying large amounts of goods. They were replaced by the C-130s.*


----------



## air marshal

*DA-20: The sketch shows a DA-20 passing over the Karakoram range. Its duty was to provide technical support to the mighty Falcons and Mirages shown in background.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-7PG SKYBOLT: An improved version of the F-7 which is a derivative to the Soviet MIG-21. It was manufactured but the CAD China and became part of the PAF fleet in 2002 to replace the old and mighty F-6 (Derivative to Soviet MIG-19).*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 Fighting Falcon: The sketch shows an F-16 soaring high over the skies of Sargodha.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 Block 52 LANDS AT SHAHBAZ: An advanced and improved version to the F-16, it is far more efficent and responsive. This sketch shows and F-16 block 52 about to touch the Pakistani land for the first time at the Shahbaz Air Base Jacobabad. 3 of these arrived from the US and were flown by the PAF pilots.*


----------



## air marshal

*FALCONS MEETS THE EAGLE (AL-SAQOOR): During the joint excercise of Pakistan and Royal Saudi Arabian Air Force known as the Al-Saqoor (meaning gathering of the Falcons). An F-15 Eagle of the RSAF crosses by the elevating F-16 of the PAF.*


----------



## air marshal

*FALCON READY TO HIT THE SKIES: The sketch shows an F-16 from the No. 11 Squadron about to take-off after taxi to the runway while and F-7PG flies by.*


----------



## air marshal

*FALCONS DURING RED FLAG: Four of the PAF F-16s took part in the Red Flag excecise held in July 2010 in the USA. The sketch shows an F-16 on the PAF being re-fuelled by a USAF air tanker.*


----------



## air marshal

*JET ENGINE BOOST: The sketch shows a Mirage-III about to take-off.*


----------



## air marshal

*SABRE SCALE DRAWING: A scale drawing of the F-86 sabre which had been a part of the PAF for almost 30 years and it proved to be a good companion.*


----------



## air marshal

*THUNDER LANDS: A Thunder prototype lands after a test flight.*


----------



## air marshal

*FC-20 AMF: The FC-20 Advanced Multi-role Fighter which is considered to be a 4.5th generation fighter, developed by the Chengdu aircraft research and development China. It will be added to the PAF fleet soon.*


----------



## air marshal

*BOMBER OF THE NIGHT: The B-57 bomber of the PAF proved to be a very lethal bomber during both the wars. It was used for night bombing. It was painted black and was difficult to spot during the night.*


----------



## air marshal

*C-130E: An advanced version of the C-130 is a new addition to the PAF transport fleet.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 DESCENDS: An F-16 makes a free-fall over Karachi.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*F-104 STARFIGHTER: The Starfighter proved to be a lethal aircraft in the PAF. This fighter scared many of the IAF pilots during dogfights. It served the PAF till 1972.*


----------



## air marshal

*FALCON OF THE GRIFFINS: An F-16 fighter from the Griffin Squadron.*


----------



## air marshal

*GRIFFIN PILOT: A pilot ready to take-off.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAF pILOT ON A FRENCH FIGHTER (AIR-REFUELLS): Wing Commander Kaleem Saadat air-refuells a French Air Force Mirage F-1.*


----------



## air marshal

*POWER OF THE FALCONS: An F-16 Fighting Falcon descends to target an obstacle during an excercise.*


----------



## air marshal

*SABRE: The sketch shows a Sabre about to take off.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE GLORY FLIGHT: The sketch shows Two F-16s on a routine flight.*


----------



## air marshal

*THUNDER READY TO ROAR: The JF-17 Thunder about to make its first official flight over Islamabad.*


----------



## air marshal

*THUNDER READY TO ROAR II: The sketch shows a JF-17 Thunder ready to take off.*


----------



## air marshal

*ThUNDER STORM OVER ISLAMABAD: The sketch shows a pair of JF-17 Thunders over Islamabad.*


----------



## air marshal

*STARFIGHTER IN ACTION: The sketch illustrates an F-104 performing aerobatics at Peshawar.*


----------



## air marshal

*DAKOTA DC-3: The first transport fleet of the PAF included Dakotas. These proved to be very useful and relaible aircraft and were initially used to pick refugees after independance.*


----------



## air marshal

*HAWKER FURY AT MIRANSHAH: The sketch shows a Hawker Fury from the No. 9 SqN at Miranshah fob ready to exit the heavily guarded miranshah fort.*


----------



## air marshal

*AUSTER LANDING: The Austers were the first of the LCA's (Light Communication Aircraft) to be used by the Pakistan Army. They were used to escort trains after the Indo-Pak partition and performed many other duties. These were phased out in 1961.*


----------



## air marshal

*BRISTOL FREIGHTER: One the most useful of the transport aircraft that have been part of the PAF. It was introduced in the 50's but was phased out and replaced by the C-130s. It was brought into service again during the war of 1965 for special purposes but was quickly decomissionised after the war and sold to royal new zealand air force.*


----------



## air marshal

*HAWKER FURY: Inducted in the PAF in 1949. Fury proved to be an agile fighter. It very much resembled the legendary 'spitfire'. It was phased out in 1961.*


----------



## air marshal

*NIGHT BOMBERS ON A DAY LIGHT MISSION: The sketch displays 2 B-57s on a mission during 1965. These bombers were mostly used at night to bomb airfeilds and fuel reserves but have also accomplished many successful missions during the day.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*F-104B ON A TRAINING MISSION: Along with the 14 F-104A's came 2 F-104B's. These were the trainer versions of the Mach 2 jet which proved lethal for the enemy in the 2 wars. It was phased out in 1972.*


----------



## humza_313

salvage said:


> sir do u make these?this one is too realistic even in just black and white



i have made these sketches
these are links to my sketches

Humza Tariq Aviation Art | Facebook

PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq


----------



## humza_313

here are a few more









MOHAMMAD MAHMOOD ALAM

The Ace of the PAF who destroyed Three IAF Hunters and damaged Two others in less than a minute. He is the leading scorer of the PAF.

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------








WING COMMANDER MERVYN L MIDDLECOAT

Wing Commander Middlecoat was one of the most influenced pilots in the PAF. He was one of the 16 sabre pilots who performed a loop in 1958 called the 16 falcons. As the 1971 war broke out, he was abroad on training. After hearing about the war, he immediately returned to pakistan and went airborne the same evening. After a succesful mission over an IAF base. He was returning when suddenly intercepted by an IAF MIG-21. Before he could break, his fighter became the victim of the MIG's powerful guns. He was able to eject but unfortunatley over water. He couldn't be rescued and was listed missing in action. For his bravery, he was awarded the Sitara-e-Jura't.

---------- Post added at 02:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:33 PM ----------







GROUP CAPTAIN (RETD) CECIL CHAUDRY

A hero for the PAF and the wingman of Sqn Ldr Sarfaraz Ahmed Rafique. He played a vital role in the 2 wars fought. He downed to IAF hunters in 1965 and was the lone survivour of the Halwara Air Battle in which Sqn Ldr Rafique and Flt Lt YOunus Hussain laid down their lives


----------



## humza_313

STARFIGHTER BOMBS GNAT AT UTTERLAI

The sketch shows the mighty F-104 Starfighter who followed 2 gnats back to their hole after the attacked Sargodha. The gnats had landed and were taxiing towards their hangar when the starfighter flashed in and bombed the lead gnat. He escaped the scene without being even hit by ack ack.


----------



## humza_313

SABRES STRIKE KALAIKUNDA

Sabres of the PAF's 14 sqn devastate the neatly lined up formation of the neatly lined up canberra of the IAF. Mysteres are also said to be victims of this incident.


----------



## air marshal

*A-5 BEING GEARED UP FOR GROUND ATTACK: The Nanchang A-5 is a chinese tactical ground attack fighter that joined the PAF in the late 80's. It is still in service of the PAF.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-86 ON A ROUTINE FLIGHT: Sabre from the No. 15 squadron 'Cobra' on a routine flight.*


----------



## air marshal

*LAST MINUTE STUDENT INSTRUCTOR CONVERSATION: The sketch shows an Instructor from the Fighter Conversion squadron debreifing his student cadet before a test flight.*


----------



## air marshal

*THUNDER ON A TEST FLIGHT: After hard work by Chinese and Pakistani Engineers. The machine is ready. This sketch depicts a Thunder on a successful test flight.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 IN FLIGHT: This sketch illustrates the F-16 from the Arrows squadron that took 2 Russian kills in Afghan war.*


----------



## air marshal

*BLOCK 52 TAKES OFF: The F-16 Block 52 taking off from USAF Air Base on its way to Pakistan.*


----------



## air marshal

*JF-17 THUNDER FROM 26 SQUADRON: The sketch displays a JF-17 Thunder loaded with guns before a combat mission.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*PILOT READY TO ROLL: The sketch shows an F-16 pilot climbing the ladder to the cockpit.*


----------



## air marshal

*INSIDE THE COCKPIT: A griffin pilot flying his f-16 high in the sky.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE MIGHTY PAIR: The sketch show a JF-17 Thunder and a Falcon on an excercise mission.*


----------



## air marshal

*A CADET AT PAF ACADEMY: The sketch shows a cadet holding a drill sword. This is a part of the passing out parade.*


----------



## air marshal

*READY TO FIGHT: The pilot about to sit before his flight as the airman runs a final check on the aircraft.*


----------



## Windjammer

air marshal said:


> *JF-17 THUNDER FROM 26 SQUADRON: The sketch displays a JF-17 Thunder loaded with guns before a combat mission.*


 
I think the text is meant to say," loaded with bombs".


----------



## air marshal

*THE 16 FALCONS: The team of 16 lead by Wing Commander M Zafar Masud were the first to perform a loop of 16 fighters and setting a world record.*


----------



## air marshal

Aviation Art by Humza Tariq

Illustrations: Pakistan Air Force at War
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - Pakistan Air Force at War





*PAF F-16B: The sketch show an F-16 of the PAF destroying a Russian intruder during the Afghan war 1979-89. The Russian aircraft was caught flying in the Pakistani territory over the Kurram valley and was brought down. The pilot was taken as prisioner by the Pakistani authorities.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-86 SABRE: The sketch shows an F-86 sabre flown by Flt Lt Saiful Azam destroying an IAF gnat fighter over Sialkot on the Pak-indo border. The pilot was taken prisioner by Pakistani officials. This happened during the fierce tank battle in which the Pakistan Army destroyed 114 indian tanks.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 DESTROYS AN INTRUDER: The skecth shows an F-16 of the PAF destroying a Russian Mig-21 aircraft over the nothern areas during the russian afghaan war 1979-89. The pilot was taken as prisioner by the Pakistan Army officials.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 DESTROYS ANOTHER INTRUDER: During the Afghan War (1979-88) the PAF was on a high alert. The fleet was warned of Intruders into Pakistan and they quickly took action. While flying over Parachinar, the pilot spotted a Russian aircraft and fires a sidewinder towards the Intruder. The aircraft explodes into a ball of fire. The background shows another f-16 chasing another intruder.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAF PILOT SHINES IN JORDAN: This skecth shows a Mig-21 of the Royal Jordan Air Force being flown by a Pakistan Air Force pilot during the Arab-Israeli war. The pilot has managed to destroy an Israeli Mirage while one is flying past.*


----------



## air marshal

*SABRE TEACHING A LESSON TO THE IAF: During the Pakistan-Indo wars India had always been ahead of Pakistani Technology but the faith and bravery of our pilots has always been more than their's. The skecth shows some IAF canberra bombers being fuelled and ready for take-off at pathankot. PAF pilots wasting no time managed to destroy almost all of the ground aircraft. This operation inflicted heavy losses to the IAF..!*


----------



## air marshal

*ANOTHER ONE FOE THE STARFIGHTER: During the Pak-Indo war, the F-104 Strarfighters took 8 enemy aircraft kills for the loss of only 2. The sketch displays the starfighter as it destroys an Indian aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*ANOTHER VICTIM FOR THE STARFIGHTER: F-104 Starfighter from the PAF which was the fastest and most reliable aircraft in the sub-continent during the 1965 Pak-Indo war. The sketch displays the starfighter take a kill.*


----------



## air marshal

*BAD DAY FOR THE MIGs: During 1965 war, a batch of MIG-21 fighters arrived from Russia. They were allotted to the pathankot base. The PAF sabres quickly spotting the fighters wasted no time in bombing each of them. After this day no MIG was seen fly during the war.*


----------



## air marshal

*IAF PILOT SURRENDERS TO THE PAF: Sqn. Ldr. Brijpal Singh Sikand who lead the formation of 4 gnats attacked Pakistan. They were encountered by Sabres. During the dogfight an F-104 entered the scene and forced IAF pilots to take a defensive formation. Three of the Gnats returned safely but the leader who was low on fuel and had lost contact with the others decided to surrender. He landed the Gnat at Pasrur Air Base and the pilot was taken POW. The Gnat is displayed at PAF Museum Karachi.*


----------



## air marshal

*Mk-6 DESTROYS A SUPERIOR: A MIG-21 with camouflauge flown by Flt. Lt. Tejwant Singh was destroyed by Flt. Lt. Maqsood Amir of the PAF. The IAF pilot was taken as POW.*


----------



## air marshal

*SAIF-UL-AZAM SCORES A MIRAGE: Flt. Lt. Saif-ul-Azam destroys an Israeli Mirage during Arab-Israel war. He scored a total of 3 Israeli aircraft that were a Mirage, Mystere and a Vautour. He was awarded gallantry awards by Jordan and Iraq.*


----------



## air marshal

*SAIF-UL-AZAM SCORES A MYSTERE: Saif-ul-Azam downs an Israeli mystere near Mafraq Air Base while flying a Hunter.*


----------



## humza_313

Windjammer said:


> I think the text is meant to say," loaded with bombs".


 

I actually wanted to draw something related to high-mark 2010.. so used the jf-17 flag paint scheme.


----------



## air marshal

*SU-7 GOES DOWN: F-6 from the PAF scores an Su-7 near Rawalpindi.*


----------



## air marshal

*STARFIGHTER BOMBS GNAT AT UTTERLAI: The sketch shows the mighty F-104 Starfighter who followed 2 gnats back to their hole after the attacked Sargodha. The gnats had landed and were taxiing towards their hangar when the starfighter flashed in and bombed the lead gnat. He escaped the scene without being even hit by ack ack.*


----------



## air marshal

*LAST MOMENTS OF A HERO: Squadron Leader Sarfaraz Ahmed Rafique flying the Sabre manages to destroy a hunter. Before he could take on the 2nd one his guns jam and he orders his wingman Flt Lt Cecil Chaudry to take lead. Positioning him behind Cecil, he is attacked from behind. His sabre crashed. He laid down his life. He is awarded the Hilal-e-Jura't.*


----------



## air marshal

*STARFIGHTER KILLS ITS PREY: The sketch displays an F-104 after 'Hunting down a Hunter'. This was the first blood for a starfighter in 1965.*


----------



## air marshal

*IAF SURRENDERS: An IAF gnat flown by Sqn Ldr B P Sikand surrendered an landed at the abandoned airstrip at Pasrur. Flt Lt Hakimullah circles above in his F-104 to make sure the pilot doesn't escape until the Army arrives. The pilot was taken POW. After being released, he continued to fly and later rose to become and Air Marshal.*


----------



## air marshal

*SABRES STRIKE KALAIKUNDA: Sabres of the PAF devastate the neatly lined up formation of the neatly lined up canberra of the IAF. Mysteres are also said to be victims of this incident.*


----------



## air marshal

*BELL UH-1 (HUAY): A US origin helicopter which belongs to the Pakistan Army fleet. It is used as a transporter as well as a combat helicopter. It is still in service with the Army.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAKISTAN ARMY PROVIDES RELIEF TO FLOOD VICTIMS: Following the disatrous floods that struck Pakistan, the Armed Forces played a vital role in the search and rescue operations. This sketch shows a Puma helicopter from the Pakistan Army dropping food items at a flood striken village in south of Punjab.*


----------



## air marshal

*AIR COMMODORE (RETD) KAISER TUFAIL: Air Commodore Kaiser joined the PAF IN 1975. He has had the oppurtunity to fly several classics like the T-6G Harvard, MFI-17 Mushakk, T-37, FT-5, F-6, F-7 P/MG, MIRAGE 5/F-1E and the mighty F-16. He has commanded a fighter squadron, a fighter wing and a fighter base. When out of the cockpit, He has found time to pursue literary activities. He is the author of the book "Great Air Battles of the PAF". He is a graduate of the Air War College and the National Defence College. He holds a Masters degree in strategic studies and war studies.*


----------



## air marshal

*SQUADRON LEADER SARFARAZ AHMED RAFIQUE (SHAHEED): The bravest of all. Sqn Ldr Rafique was the pilot to draw first blood in 1965 war. He destroyed 2 vampires and hunter of the IAF. During the raid at Halwara, his guns stopped working and he ordered his wingman Flt Lt Cecil Chaudry to take lead. While behind in cover he was shot down by an IAF hunter flown by Flt Lt Rathore. He was unable to eject and lost his life. He was awarded the Hilal-e-Jura't.*


----------



## air marshal

*SQUADRON LEADER ALAUDDIN AHMED a.k.a 'BUTCH' (SHAHEED): One of the most influential of the paf pilots. Sqn Ldr Alauddin nicknamed 'Butch' was a fearless pilot. His squadron attacked the heavily guarded trains at gurdaspur and destroyed large amount of supplies to the IAF. While doing a low level dive his sabre was hit by a sharpenel from an exploding train. He ejected from his aircraft but was shot in mid air. As said by Sqn Ldr Sajjad 'Nosey' Haider "If he would have made it to the ground, no one on earth could have stopped him from reaching Pakistan". He was awarded the Sitara-e-Jura't.*


----------



## air marshal

*IRAN AIR FORCE F-14: The sketch shows an F-14 tomcat of the Iran Air Force.*


----------



## air marshal

*TURKISH ELITE FORCE: Turkish Air Force is the first Muslim Airforce wich has acquired the 5th gen fighter. This sketch shows the F-35 along with the F-16, F-4 and F-5 over Ankara.*


----------



## air marshal

*SU-30 MKI: The new Soviet invention. It has proved to be a lethal combatant. It can fly at very high speeds.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-4 PHANTOM: The F-4 Phantom is a widely used jet by many Air Forces of the world and is also ranked among the best 4th generation fighters in Air Force history.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 FROM TIGERS SQUADRON (USAF): The sketch shows an F-16 from the United States Airforce. It has been painted black and yellow to highlight the Tigers patch. A tiger has also been painted on the tail.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-18 HORNET PERFORMS A LOOP: F-18 hornet from USAF performs a loop during an Airshow.*


----------



## rcrmj

very impressive works``keep up`

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*TORNADO: The sketch shows a Tornado about to take off.*


----------



## air marshal

*Soviet Tigers: The sketch shows an advanced version of the Soviet Su-22. This version is used as a trainer and belongs to the Tigers Squadron. This was used as a replacement to the Mig-21 FL and MIG-21 bison.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 312 SQUADRON: The Falcon from 312 Squadron on a routine mission.*


----------



## air marshal

*BLACK HAWK: The sketch shows a black hawk helicopter of the Austrailian Air Force during a search operation over Muzzafarabad after the devastating earthquake in October 2005.*


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Ali Mazhar*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Ali Mazhar


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## salvage

air marshal said:


>


 
man this plane is a beast,i wish they could somehow re-produce it whole airframe with same specs but newer materials,modern avionics and upgraded engines.


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Aviation Art by Ahsan Mansoor
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Ahsan Mansoor


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## salvage

All these can be compiled into a book,Paf can sponsor some sort of Fan Art monthly magazine....Contributors/Artists can be accompanied to different air shows to portray softer image


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj

Rehan Siraj is a youngest Aviation Artist of Pakistan acknowledged by the International aviation community. His work has appeared in various national magazines. He has been painting aviation art since 1995. His paintings have been exhibited in various countries, including Egypt, Romania, and Japan.

Mediums: Oil, Acrylic, Water Colour, Pencil, Pen & ink
Interests: Modern military aviation

PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj


----------



## air marshal

Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj

Illustrations: Pakistan Air Force at War
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj - Pakistan Air Force at War







PAF In Jordan's Defence: The painting depicts a Jordanian Hunter flown by F/L Saif ul Azam of PAF shooting down an Israeli Mystere IV A over Mafraq Air base Jordan, The encounter took place on 5th June 1967 during the Arab- Israel War.


----------



## air marshal

*PAF In The Battle of Sharoora: In 1969, South Yemen (strong ally of USSR at that time) attacked and captured Mount Vadiya in Sharoora Province of Saudi Arabia. PAF pilots (and officers and men of other branches) who were serving in Saudi Arabia, along with the Saudi pilots drove the enemy away. The painting depicts two RSAF Lightnings successfully carrying out the close air support mission against the enemy tanks. RSAF Lightnings and F-86s took part in that battle.*


----------



## air marshal

*The First Encounter: The painting depicts a PAF F-104 of No. 9 Squadron, flown by F/L Aftab Alam Khan destroying an IAF Mystere and damaging the other. The Indian formation was attacking a train at Wazirabad, Pakistan. This encounter took place on 6th September, 1965 at 0525 am (PST).*


----------



## air marshal

*Shoot Them All: This painting depicts a pair of F-86 Sabre rolling out for takeoff on a Close Air Support Mission during 1965 War.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-86s greet the Enemy: The painting depicts a formation of PAF F-86s of No. 19 Squadron lead by S/L Sajjad Haider destroying Indian Tanks which were advancing towards Pakistan on GT Road. The encounter took place on 6th September, 1965 and within 20 minutes the Grand Trunk Road was littered with scores of burning tanks, and other support vehicles.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pathankot Attack: This painting depicts F-86s of PAF attacking IAF Patahnkot airfield on the evening of 6th September, 1965. Nearly all the Indian Mig-21s (in addition to the other aircrafts) were destroyed in this attack. The Mig-21s were not seen again during the war. Sabres counted 14 wrecks burning on the airfield.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*End of a Sabre Salyer: On 19th September, 1965, a formation of F-86s of No.17 Sqn carried on a close air support mission in Alhar (Sialkot- Chawinda) sector. While attacking Indian Centurion tanks, they were warned of the IAF&#8217;s presence, which turned out to be 4 Gnats of IAF&#8217;s 9 Sqn. F/L Saiful Azam quickly maneuvered his F-86 behind one Gnat and shot the &#8220;Sabre Slayer&#8221; down. The pilot of the Gnat F/L Maya Dev ejected and was taken into custody by Pakistan Army troops. F/L Saiful Azam was awarded Sitara-i- Jurat. The Gnat has infact not proved to be a real Sabre Slayer because in dogfights between Sabres and Gnats, Sabres shot down 2 Gnats and damaged 1 while Gnats shot down 3 sabres and damaged 1 (confirmed).*


----------



## air marshal

*The First Punch: This painting depicts the F-86s of No.26 Sqn attacking IAF Srinagar Airbase on 3rd December, 1971. From then on, 26 Sqn Sabres continued to attack the airfield frequently causing considerable damage. The attack was led by W/C S A Changezi. On that evening, PAF successfully launched surprise attacks on 7 different Indian targets, including Airbases and Radar sites, achieving the desired objective without loss.*


----------



## air marshal

*Utterlai Strike: This painting depicts PAF F-104s surprise attack on the IAF Utterlai airfield on December 11, 1971. The star fighters destroyed two Indian-made HF-24s in this raid.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Starfighter scores an SU-7: The painting depicts a PAF F-104 piloted by S/L R.A.Bhatti shoots down an IAF SU-7 over Amritsar sector on
December 4th, 1971.*


----------



## air marshal

*Cobra: This painting depicts an AH-1F Cobra of Pakistan Army Aviation flying a close air support sortie.*


----------



## air marshal

*Zafar Chaudhary&#8217;s Nilofur: Flying Officer Zafar Chaudhary (later CAS of PAF) while serving in 7 Squadron of Royal Indian Air force,before partition, named his Spitfire (C/N RN-183)&#8221; Nilofur&#8221;. He named it in her inspiration. Nilofur was a beautiful Turkish princess who was married to a son of Nizam of Hyderabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*Going For The World Record: On 2nd February,1958, a formation of 16 F-86s performed a loop during an air display at Masroor Airbase, Karachi and made the world record in Aviation history. The Falcons (their call sign) depicted here are doing taxi while others have taken off for the practice mission. The formation was led by W/C M Z Masud.*


----------



## air marshal

*The Bear Intercepted: This painting depicts an imaginary interception of an Indian Navy TU-124 Bear by PAF Mirage IIIO over the coastline of Pakistan.*


----------



## air marshal

*Welcome Boys: This painting depicts F-7s of No.14 Squadron &#8220;The Tail Choppers&#8221; returning from the mission and landing on their home base.*


----------



## air marshal

*Bombs Away: The sketch depicts an F-16 of PAF releasing Laser Guided Bombs over the target. It is using ATLIS pod to achieve a direct hit.*


----------



## air marshal

*Thunder Airborne: The painting depicts a JF-17 Thunder takes off for a sortie from its home base.*


----------



## air marshal

*CAS flies in the Euro Fighter: The painting depicts Air Chief Marshal Tanvir Mehmood Ahmed gets a ride on Eurofighter of 29 Reserve Squadron of RAF.The flight took place on 1st November, 2006.He became the first Pakistani to fly in the Eurofighter Typhoon.*


----------



## air marshal

*Cobra&#8217;s Deadly Venom: A PAF Mirage V, successfully launches an indigenously modified guided air to surface missile.*


----------



## air marshal

*Tigers 50th Anniversary: The painting depicts F-7PG of No. 17 Sqn &#8220;Tigers&#8221; flying over Quetta. One is wearing special paint scheme truely reflecting their power.*


----------



## air marshal

*Fuel Time: The painting depicts a pair of Mirages of Pakistan Airforce refuels from a newly inducted Il-78 Midas.*


----------



## air marshal

*PG meets Raptor: The painting depicts a PAF F-7PG flying with USAF F-22 Raptor over UAE during a freindly air exercise.*


----------



## air marshal

*Dawn of 5th Generation Era in Turkey: The painting depicts F-35 flying in formation with the good old buddies namely F-16, F-4 and F-5. F-35 will replace F-4 and F-5 in Turkish Air Force.*


----------



## air marshal

*Al-Saqoor, The show begins: The painting depicts a Royal Saudi Arabian Airforce F-15S of No. 6 Sqn. Releasing flares as a PAF F-16 of No. 11 Sqn made a head on pass at the start of dogfight during Al-Saqoor Exercise 2006.*


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini*





Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini is the Official Military Aviation Artist of the Pakistan Air Force. Born in January 1951, he joined PAF College, Sargodha in 1963 and was commissioned as a pilot in March 1971 at the PAF Academy, Risalpur, gaining a Bachelor's degree from that institution. In 1973 he qualified as an Air Defence Weapons Controller, a capacity in which he continued to serve until his retirement in 2000.

Hussainis art work has appeared in several other publications. On the 40th anniversary of the PAF, the Government of Pakistan issued ten commemorative postage stamps, all bearing miniaturised prints of his aviation paintings. Several exhibitions of his art have been held. Hussaini is well-known in foreign countries. His paintings are displayed in the air force premises of Bangladesh, Saudi Arabia, Turkey, Jordan, the UK, the USA and Zimbabwe.

In 1987, the President of Pakistan conferred on him the Tamgha-i-Basalat in recognition of his contribution as the Aviation Artist of the PAF. This was followed in 1998 by the President's Pride of Performance Award to Hussaini. The American Society of Aviation Artist has honoured him with their fellowship after his work was displayed at an American exhibition.

Hussaini is a realist in the tradition of the leading aviation artist of the United States Keith Ferris, Frank Wootton of the UK and Paul Langeley of France. Ferris was the first professional artist to recognise Hussaini's extraordinary talent and became his friend and mentor. Hussaini shares with these aviation artists the outstanding ability for using the aerial points of view that are both unusual and dramatic, perspectives that impart a sense of speed and excitement on the scene. Although retired from active air force duty, Hussaini's commitment to art and the PAF continues with undiminished vigour.

PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini


----------



## air marshal

Illustrations: Infancy to Independence 1933-1950
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini






*COASTAL PATROL OFF KARACHI - MAY 1940: Flight Lieutenant A B Awan leads three Westland Wapitis of "A" Flight, No 1 Squadron, IAF from Drigh Road (now Faisal) air base on a coastal patrol in the Arabian Sea. As World War II raged in Europe, Allied air forces in Asia also prepared for possible operations against Germany and Japan. Hailing from Dera Ismail Khan, Wing Commander A B Awan was the first Muslim military avaitor of the subcontinent. He died in 1989, having made a pioneering contribution to what would evenyully become the Pakistan Air Force.*


----------



## air marshal

*NUR KHAN DIVE BOMBS A BRIDGE - 20 MAY 1944 - AT THE ARAKAN FRONT: Flying Officer M Noor Khan of No 7 Squadron, IAF, carries out a high angle dive bombing attack in his Vultee Vengeance in the Burma theatre of war against the Japanese. In the rear seat is Sergeant Harrington, his gunner. Twenty-one years later Air Marshal M Noor Khan, who opted to transfer to Pakistan in 1947, was to lead the Pakistan Air Force in his country's war with India.*


----------



## humza_313

a little edited piece of my new artwork!


----------



## humza_313

pre mission planning before the pathankot attack! sqn ldr S Sajad Haider was the mission leader. he and his team destroyed 11 aircraft of the IAF on the ground. he was awarded Sitara-e-Jurat!


----------



## humza_313

AIR CHIEF MARSHAL (R) M ANWAR SHAMIM!


----------



## humza_313

A-5 tribute sketch by me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humza_313

the sketch shows a fleeing IAF dassault mystere' ... it is being trailed by a PAF f-104 starfighter flown by flt lt Amjad Hussain khan. the lPAF pilot later fires a missle and misses. he fires a second one and scores a direct hit. but as he was very close to the mystere. both the planes collided.. the PAF pilot ejected but the IAF pilot was KIA!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

THE SKETCH SHOWS AND IMAGINARY INTERCEPTION OF A PAF F-6 WITH AN AN-12 CUB..! THESE WERE SOVIET NAVY'S ELINT A/C COVERED WITH CIVIL MARKINGS ..!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

A PAF F-7 BREAKS OUT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*T-37 TWEETY BIRD: T-37 Tweet, basic jet trainer aircraft of PAF Academy Risalpur.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*FIRST SOLO: The sketch shows a trainee aviation cadet of PAF Academy Risalpur taxing his T-37 aircraft for his first solo flight.*


----------



## Najam Khan

A 22X28 inches wide Block52 sketch in my room. *Any body know who to scan these large size sketches in one part?* 

I have a dozen of 22X28 inches and 15 11X28 inches wide sketches waiting to be properly scanned.






Here is its scanned version,scanning it 10 times and adjusting in Photoshop was nothing less than a jigsaw puzzle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*SPITFIRE VIII: No 9 Squadron (after Independence becoming a Pakistani Unit) had converted onto the famous WW II Spitfire in 1945. It was powered by a Rolls Royce Merlin 66V 12-Cylinder liquid-cooled engine. Armed with 4 x 20 mm cannons, it could fly at a maximum speed of 404 mph. It flew in the Battle of Britain, in Africa and Asia during the War. No. 9 Squadron continued to fly this aircraft from August to December 1947.*


----------



## air marshal

*ZAFAR CHAUDHRY AND NILOFUR: JANUARY 1946 - OVER GWALIOR, INDIA: To keep their aircraft in top shape, it was a normal practice in the IAF fighter squadron to assign each plane to the care of a pilot. Flying Officer Zafar A Chaudhry (later to be one of the PAF's Air Chiefs) of No 7 Squadron proudly 'owned' RN-183, the Spitfire Mark XVI which he named "Nilofur", inspired by the beautiful Turkish princess who had married a son of the Nizam of Hyderabad.*


----------



## air marshal

*ASGHAR KHAN PILOTS A JET FIGHTER - 20 MAY 1946 - RAF WEST RAYNHAM, UK: During World War II, Squadron Leader M Asghar Khan - later the first Pakistani C-in-C of the PAF - commanded No 9 Squadron at the Burma front. While on the Fighter Leaders' Course in England before Independence, he became the first pilot from the subcontinent to fly a jet fighter, the Gloster Meteor Mark III, the only jet employed by the Allies during the last stages of the War.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE PAF ON AIR ALERT 1947: One of the first jobs of the newly formed Pakistan Air Force was to continue the policing of the North-West Frontier region. The painting shows a scramble by No 5 Squadron Tempest IIs from inside the historical Miran Shah Fort.*


----------



## air marshal

*TRAINER OF THE ACES: A Tiger Moth was the first primary trainer to take to the air from the newly-established PAF Flying Training School (now PAF Academy), Risalpur, a month after Pakistan came into existence. The painting shows Flight Lieutenant M Khyber Khan, the Flying Instructor and his student, Flight Cadet Akhtar, airborne on the morning of 22 September 1947 from Risalpur.*


----------



## air marshal

*VIKING: In 1947, a Vickers Viking joined the inventory of two Douglas Dakotas and two Harvards of the newly independent Pakistan's first communications flight at Mauripur (Masroor) airfield. The Viking was used exclusively for the travels of Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah, the first Governor General of Pakistan. The aircraft is now preserved in the PAF Museum in honoured memory of the Founder of the Nation.*


----------



## air marshal

*TEMPESTS ON AIR PATROL - THE FIRST KASHMIR WAR 1948: Tempest IN from 5 Squadron are shown patrolling in the northern area during the First Kashmir War. They are shown in the earliest camouflage, as they were received from India in 1947. The aircraft are still carrying the two victory stripes painted by the British after the Second World War.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE STATION COMMANDER INSPECTS THE FLIGHT LINES - MARCH 1948 - PESHAWAR: Wing Commander M A Rahman, the Commander of the RPAF Station Peshawar, takes a morning inspection round of the flight line. The World War Il style side car provided a convenient vehicle from which to supervise activities such as the loading of armaments shown here. The Hawker Tempest Mark 2 (red propeller spinner) belongs to the newly formed No 9 Squadron while the blue spinner Tempest is from No 5 Squadron.*


----------



## air marshal

*BATTLEFIELD SUPPORT - 14 APRIL 1948 - GILGIT: Flight Lieutenant M Khyber Khan lands on an unprepared surface at Gilgit to deliver the first heavy mortar to the liberation forces during the Kashmir operations. The mortar was carried to Skardu on a Bactrian camel and played a vital role in the capture of Skardu Fort, the last enemy stronghold. Till the early 1950s the only access to this part of the country was an unreliable mule track which remained blocked for most part of the year due to land slides and snow. The runways at Gilgit or Skardu had not yet been built. The aircraft shown in the painting is a Harvard which flew from Risalpur under the instructions of Wing Commander M Asghar Khan, Commandant RPAF College, Risalpur. Although the rear seat of the Aircraft was removed, the barrel remained protruding out of the cockpit, making the flight of the aircraft all the more difficult.*


----------



## air marshal

*A PIONEER PROVES HIS METTLE: On 4 November 1948, a PAF Dakota, returning after an air supply paradrop near Skardu, ran into two Indian Air Force Tempests patrolling the area. When Flying Officer M A Dogar, the Dakota's pilot, ignored orders by the fighters to accompany them to the nearest Indian airfield, the Dakota was attacked. The cannon fire killed a crew member, Naik Muhammad Din and wounded Flying Officer jagjivan, the navigator. But the courageous Dogar refused to give- in. Handling the aircraft with great skill, he continued to take evasive action till he managed to enter the narrow mouth of the valley below. He flew down to treetop height and flying along the twisting river escaped to safety. In the painting the Dakota, which has successfully evaded the Tempest leader and is threatened by his No 2 in the distance, is commencing another evasive manoeuvre. Flying Officer Dogar was later decorated by Khawaja Nazimuddin, the Prime Minister of Pakistan, with the gallantry award of Sitara-i-jurat, the first to be received by an officer of the Pakistan Air Force.*


----------



## air marshal

*HALIFAX: The Handley Page Halifax bombers were acquired by the Pakistan Air Force soon, after Independence. The aircraft served in No 12 Squadron for bomber and transport operations. The painting shows a fully armed Halifax engaged in a supply dropping mission in support of combat troops during the first Kashmir War in 1948. The Halifax was phased out in 1954.*


----------



## air marshal

*JAHANZEB OVER THE PESHAWAR VALLEY - 9 JULY 1949: The Wali of Swat, Honorary General Abdul Vudood, was an enthusiastic supporter of the PAF. On 9 July 1949 the Wali contributed (the cost of) a Hawker Fury fighter for the newly independent country's air force. To commemorate the occasion a brand new Fury, in its distinctive silver livery bore the Swati crown prince's name. Operational requirements later forced Jahanzeb also to be painted over in the camouflage scheme carried by the other Furies.*


----------



## air marshal

*HARVARDS AT THE ALMA MATER - RISALPUR: For twenty-five years the PAFs new pilots learned to fly in various models of the Harvard trainer. Shown here is one of the Harvards and its starting battery cart, against the early post-Independence setting of the PAF's Flying Training School at Risalpur, the forerunner of the modem Air Academy of today.*


----------



## air marshal

*LOW LEVEL AEROBATICS BY &#8220;F.S.&#8221; - NOVEMBER 1949 &#8211; PESHAWAR: Even as a young Flying Officer, Fuad Shahid Hussain's incredible mastery in low level aerobatics became legendary in the PAF. Manoeuvring just a few feet above the ground in a Hawker Fury, his propeller was kicking up dust on the runway, or just missing the tree tops in a graceful 8-point roll, it all look like child's play. By the early 1950s he was a rapidly rising star &#8211; now known by thousands throughout Pakistan as just &#8220;F.S.&#8221; &#8211; and a role model of every fighter pilot in the air force. Tragically, &#8220;the prince of pilots&#8221; lost his life to diabetes at the young age of 40, when he was an Air Commodore.*


----------



## air marshal

*SEDBERG GLIDER TAKES OFF FROM DRIGH ROAD AIRFIELD - 2 SEPTEMBER 1949 - KARACHI: To introduce the young nation's youth to the joy of flying, glider pilot training was introduced through the "Shaheen Air Troops", established at Karachi on 2 September 1949. On 22 July 1950, Governor General Khawaja Nazimuddin awarded the Glider Flying Badges (Wings) to the first group of student pilots.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE ALBATROSS: Grumman SA-16A Albatross amphibians were a part of the Search and Rescue Flight at Drigh Road (now Faisal) Air Base, Karachi in the mid-1950s. The aircraft were also used for coastal patrol and maritime reconnaissance during the 1965 War. One of their more important tasks was to keep a sharp look out for the Indian Navy aircraft carrier "Vikrant' whose entry into the area would have added a new and far more menacing dimension to the air war in the south.*


----------



## air marshal

Illustrations: Propellers to the Jet Age 1951-1960
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini






*PAF ENTERS THE JET AGE: Attackers - the PAF's first jet fighters- arrived from England in August 51 and were allotted to No 11 Squadron. Although designed primarily as a ship-borne machine, the Attacker was also produced in a land version, offering the nautical advantage of short take-off and landing characteristics, with a heavy load of bombs and rockets. Despite some teething problems, this first-generation jet fighter was soon mastered by PAF pilots and was used quite effectively. The aircraft also participated in fire-power displays on many occasions but never saw combat. It was phased out in 1958. The artist shows an Attacker overtaking a fury during a simulated interception.*


----------



## air marshal

*SIKORSKY H-19D: In the mid-1950s, the PAF received 8 H-19Ds under the US assistance agreement, for the establishment of Search and Rescue (SAR) Flights at certain PAF Bases. This also marked the beginning of 'chopper" operations in the PAF, and in Pakistan as a whole. The last H-19D was phased out of the PAF in 1971.*


----------



## krash

It is beyond saddening that we did not have the sense to preserve these beautiful birds. The Tempests, the spitfires and the tiger moths all were our heritage, the roots of our PAF.


----------



## air marshal

Aviation Art by Waqar Ahmad Rana
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Waqar Ahmad Rana






*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-7 PG.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) FC-20/J-10.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) JF-17 Thunder.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) K-8.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAF Mirage-III fighter jets successfully undertake landings on Motorway during High Mark Exercise 2010.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) JF-17 Thunder at Farnborough Airshow, UK.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) ZDK-03 AWACS.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) successfully validated its concept of fighter operations when Mirage-III landed at a point on Motorway.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage-5PA3 on maritime patrol with a Aerospatiale AM-39 Exocet anti-shipping missile.*


----------



## khurasaan1

excellent art from the PAF history.....


----------



## air marshal

*RED DRAGONS - 1951: The first formation aerobatics team, formed by No 9 Squadron on its Furies, was called 'The Red Dragons'. The painting shows the team performing officially for the first time in 1951 at Peshawar. The occasion was the farewell ceremonies for the PAF's outgoing C-in-C, Air Vice-Marshal R L R Atcherely. 'The Red Dragons' thus gained the honour of being the first aerobatic team in the Indo-Pak subcontinent.

The Team:
Squadron Leader Zafar Chaudhry
Flight Lieutenant Saeedullah Khan
Flying Officer T H Gotting
Flying Officer M Hayat Khan*


----------



## air marshal

*FURIES SCRAMBLE AT MIRANSHAH: In the early 1950s, the Hawker Fury was the frontline fighter of the Pakistan Air Force. Armed with 20 mm cannons and an effective load of bombs and rockets, the Fury was considered ideal for air support of ground forces and was rated very high among the combat aircraft of its class. The painting shows a pair of Furies scrambling from the border airfield of Miranshah in a typical response to an 'XX call" from the Pak Army for air support. The Fury remained in service with the PAF from 1949 to 1960.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

air marshal said:


> *Pakistan Air Force (PAF) FC-20/J-10.*



what a beauty!! and such detail!


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Sqn Ldr Khalid Matin*
Note: All sketch work was made by Squadron Leader Khalid Matin before joining PAF. Presently, he is leader of &#8216;Sherdils&#8217; &#8211; PAF Academy Aerobatics Team.

PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Sqn Ldr Khalid Matin


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 Fighting Falcon.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAF F-6 shot down IAF Su-7 near Faisalabad.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-16A Fighting Falcon.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAF C-130 supply drop and para-trooping missions in support of Pakistan Army.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-7.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-16A carrying AGM-65.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*PAF F-16A releasing Mk-82s.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage aircraft.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Hoo hooo ....... Sqn Ldr Khalid Matin is in the list too


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Mirage aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Dassault Falcon 20 (ELINT/ECM).*


----------



## air marshal

*PAF AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control Systems).*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) FT-5 trainer aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) FT-6 trainer aircraft. *


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-86 Sabre aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) - PAF Falcons.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) FT-5 at Mianwali.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-6 aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) K-8 Karakorum advance jet trainer.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) JF-17 Thunder.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) JF-17 Thunder stealth version.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) Stealth aircraft.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force aircraft on maritime patrol.*


----------



## air marshal

*Pakistan Air Force greet the Enemy.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humza_313

air marshal said:


> *Pakistan Air Force (PAF) FT-5 trainer aircraft.*


 
this is f-6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini






*THE PAF "FALCONS" MAKE HISTORY: February 2, 1958, was a significant day in the history of aviation as well as that of the Pakistan Air Force. On that day, for the first time a formation of 16 fighters (F-86 Sabres) performed a loop during an air display at Masroor Air Base, Karachi. The painting is partly symbolic, depicting the leading elements of the 16 "Falcons" (their call sign) taking off from the runway at Masroor. In the background is an impression of the 16 Sabres in immaculate formation as they looked after having joined up, climbing vertically for a loop. The team was led by the renowned fighter pilot and wartime leader of the Pakistan Air Force, Wing Commander M.Z. Masud, who was later awarded Hilal-i-Jurat in the 1965 war.

The Team:
Wing Commander M.Z. Masud
Squadron Leader Nazir Latif
Squadron Leader S.U. Khan
Squadron Leader Ghulam Haider
Squadron Leader S.M. Ahmad
Squadron Leader Aftab Ahmad
Squadron Leader M. Sadruddin
Flight Lieutenant Sajjad Haider
Flight Lieutenant A.U. Ahmad
Flight Lieutenant Hameed Anwar
Flight Lieutenant Munirruddin Ahmad
Flight Lieutenant M. Arshad
Flight Lieutenant Jamal A. Khan
Flight Lieutenant A.M.K. Lodhi
Flight Lieutenant Wiqar Azim
Flight Lieutenant M.L. Middlecoat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

humza_313 said:


> this is f-6


 
^ Corrected.





*Pakistan Air Force (PAF) F-6 aircraft.*


----------



## Last Hope

Heres mine!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*THE PAYBILLS - PAF's FIRST JET AEROBATICS TEAM: In 1952, No 11 Squadron, Drigh Road (now Faisal) Air Base, formed an aerobatics team with the curious name "The Paybills," that happened to be the squadron's call sign. This was the PAF's first jet aerobatics team, flying the squadron's Attackers. The painting shows the formation flying over Manora. This team was led by F S Hussain, the renowned flyer and aerial acrobat of his time.

The Team:
Squadron Leader F S Hussain
Flight Lieutenant M Z Masud
Flying Officer A U Ahmed
Pilot Officer Jamal A Khan*


----------



## air marshal

*NO 14 SQUADRON - FURIES OVER BURI GANGA: In March 1954, Furies of No 14 Squadron flew from Peshawar to Dhaka in East Pakistan (now Bangladesh) on a training flight. The painting shows the Furies passing over the river Buri Ganga (Old Ganges) that flows by the capital city. Few of the pilots could have then foreseen that their squadron, re-equipped with F-86s, was destined to make Dhaka its home for seven years (1964-1971). Courageously fighting two wars from its Tejgaon Air Base in 1965 and 1971 - and outnumbered 10:1 in both - this squadron was to add glorious chapters to its history by destroying 20 enemy aircraft.

The Squadron emblem, a black scimitar, painted near the canopy, still adorns the F-7s that No 14 Squadron flies today.*


----------



## air marshal

*FREIGHTERS SUPPORT FLOOD RELIEF OPERATIONS - JULY 1954 - EAST PAKISTAN: During the early 1950s, the PAF purchased 81 Bristol Freighter transport aircraft. The Freighters were lumbering and noisy, but useful. They undertook an extensive range of transport and communications tasks in Pakistan for more than 10 years. The painting shows relief goods being unloaded at Chittagong airfield. The Freighters were phased out in 1966 and replaced by the C-130s.*


----------



## air marshal

*DAKOTA: Among the earliest equipment of the Pakistan Air Force, when it came into existence in 1947 after partition, were the few Dauglas C-47 Dakotas transferred from the former Royal Indian Air Force. These were used to start the crucial Valley Flights to Pakistani outposts in Azad Kashmir. The Dakota retired from the PAF in 1955.*


----------



## air marshal

*BRISTOL FREIGHTERS ON A MAINTENANCE DAY - AUGUST 1957 - CHAKLALA: The silver Freighters with a blue fuselage line and green propeller spinners belonged to No 12 VIP Squadron. The camouflaged Freighters with the red spinners flew with No 6 Squadron, while the Transport Conversion Squadron had their spinners painted brown.*


----------



## air marshal

*PREPARING FOR A WORLD RECORD - FEBRUARY 1958 - MAURIPUR (MASROOR) AIR BASE: Cramped for space, the selected pilots from several F-86 squadrons gather at Mauripur Air Force base. They would practise for several weeks under the leadership of Wing Commander M Zafar Masud for a grand air display in which the world's first loop in a formation of sixteen jets would set a record.*


----------



## air marshal

*COBRAS DRAW FIRST BLOOD - 0830 HOURS, 10 APRIL 1959 - OVER RAWALPINDI: The first PAF jet fighter to shoot down an enemy aircraft was F-86F Sabre No 55-005 of No 15 Squadron, the unit also known as the "Cobras". Flying this aircraft, Flight Lieutenant M Younis downed an Indian Air Force Canberra while it was on a photo reconnaissance mission high over the Rawalpindi area on 10 April 59, an Eid day. Pilot Officer Rab Nawaz was the Air Defence Controller on radar for this mission.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

Illustrations: Wars in the Mach 2 Era 1961-1970
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini






*THE RAF "BLUE DIAMONDS" AT FARNBOROUGH, UK - SEPTEMBER 1961: In 1961, Flight Lieutenant Hameed Anwar, a young PAF Officer on exchange posting with the British Royal Force, brought ditinction to his parent Service by being selected as a member of the RAF's official display team. Hameed, a veteran of the PAF's own formation aerobatics team, was eagerly welcomed into the "Blue Diamonds". The painting shows the tem of sixteen Hunters performing at the Farnborough Air Show.*


----------



## air marshal

*"THE HASHEMITE DIAMOND" OVER JORDAN - JUNE 1964 - JERASH: The Hashemite Diamond was the national air display team of Jordan between 1964-1965. It was the largest formation aerobatic team in the Middle East at the time and became well-known in the region for its impressive performances. The team was formed, trained and led by Flight Lieutenant Hameed Anwar of the PAF. The painting shows the Diamond over the historic Jerash ruins north of Amman.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*WORLD'S FIRST BOMBER FORMATION LOOP - 27 OCTOBER 1964 - PESHAWAR AIR BASE: The first ever formation aerobatics on bombers were performed at Peshawar during an air display on 27 October 1964 - at which Air Marshal Omar Dani, C-in-C of the Indonesian Air Force, was the Chief Guest. The 4 B-57s were led by Wing Commander Nazir Latif with Squadron Leader Altaf Sheikh and Flight Lieutenants Abdul Basit and Shams as team members. The team executed loops, rolls and wing overs, the first two manoeuvres being unheard of in such a heavy class of aircraft as the B-57, which was not really designed to perform aerobatics even singly. Their precise but apparently effortless station-keeping throughout the demonstration effectively concealed the intense concentration, and physical exertion that all four pilots went through.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

*The illustration depicts an Afghan SU-7 landing after defecting at dalbandin airfield. Sqn Ldr (late) Imtiaz Shiekh takes a round over the defected aircraft to ensure that the pilot Capt Akbar doesn't escape.. he was later taken prisoner by the authorities. The Afghans sent 3 MIGs to destroy the defecting fighter to avoid humiliation but they were retaliated on the border by Flying Officer Natique Manzoor.*




*
During the Afghan war, there were thousands of aerial violations by Afghan pilots who even bombarded some villages in Pakistan. These Afghan aircraft were intercepted by PAF jets and 12 were destroyed (15 others were brought to land and captured). The ejected pilots were arrested by authorities below who were amazed to see that the Afghan pilots who were flying MIGs and Sukhois were without G suits and were wearing kohati chappals (pathani sandals). This caricature depicts one of those Afghan pilots ...! =*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zobi89

thanks for these great pics


----------



## Last Hope

Here is my F-16C/Block 52 equipped with CFT, JDAM and AMRAAM 
Enjoy.






Actual pic:





(Sorry for the Quality of my sketch. The scanner couldnt help it. Took 2 hours to make this one )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bigest

You sketched well

---------- Post added at 09:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 AM ----------

I has never done this work


----------



## rideto_live




----------



## xiangni

An F-16 of No. 11 Squadron "Arrows", PAF is taking off from PAF Base Mushaf, the home base of Arrows.
good


----------



## Tajdar adil

air marshal said:


> *In 1976 Pakitan was offered 110 new build A-7 Corsair Aircrafts in part funded by Saudi Arabia. Deliveries were dependant on abandonment of Pakistani plans to buy a French nuclear reprocessing plant, a condition that was refused by Prime Minister Bhutto. The A-7 sale was thus withdrawn by President Jimmy Carter, who also managed to prevent the sale of reprocessing plant. The Sketch shows one of the A-7s withe Pakistani markings.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Sketch shows an SU-30 aircraft with imaginary markings of PAF.*


Well i thing J 11b is good for PAF.


----------



## air marshal

*Illustrations: Pakistan Air Force at War*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj - Pakistan Air Force at War






*FALCON'S DEADLY STROKE: Painting depicts a PAF F-16 shooting down an intruding SU-22 over Thal, Pakistan, during the Afghan War. The pilot of the ill-fated Sukhoi ejected and was captured. The date was November 3rd, 1988.*


----------



## air marshal

*END OF A VULTURE: The painting depicts F/L Saif ul Azam of PAF in a Hunter of Iraqi Airforce, firing at an attacking Israeli Vautour. Seconds later, the Vautour crashed and its pilot Capt. Golan ejected. On one fine morning of 1967 Arab Israel War, a formation of four Israeli Vautour bombers escorted by a pair of Mirage, attacked Iraqi Airfield H-3. The formation was intercepted by four Iraqi hunters piloted by PAF, Jordanian and Iraqi pilots. Saif quickly shot down one Mirage (depicted in the background with ejected pilot) and then a Vautour. Another Vautour was also down by one of the hunters. According to Maj Gen Mordechai Hod, Commander of Israeli Airforce, the loss of three aircrafts of his airforce made him feel almost as if he had lost the war!!! F/L Saif had great distinction of shooting down four different aircrafts i.e Gnat of Indian Airforce (1965), Mystere, Mirage and Vautour of Israeli Airforce (1967). He was awarded Medal of Bravery by three countries (Pakistan, Jordan and Iraq). The hero later joined Bangladesh Airforce in 1972.*


----------



## air marshal

*Illustrations: Muslims Air Force*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj - Muslims Air Force






*THE TURKISH TIGERS: Painting depicts a pair of F-16Cs flying over Turkey.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE DESERT FALCON: Painting depicts a F-16E block 60 flying over the UAE.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE PHARAOH'S FALCON: Painting depicts a Egyptian F-16C flying over the pyramids.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*SOLO TURK - PRIDE OF TURKEY: The painting depicts an F-16C of Turkish Airforce's newly formed solo aerobatic team flying with a Turkish flag effect in the background.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*THE BOMBING FALCONS: Painting depicts a pair of Pakistani F-16s from 9 Sqn dropping ordnance on a desert range.*


----------



## air marshal

*FALCON'S LANDING: Painting depicts a Pakistani F-16s return to Mushaf Airbase Sargodha.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Illustrations: Pakistan Air Force in Peace*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj - Pakistan Air Force in Peace






*FALCON WITH MORE POWER: Painting depicts a F-16C block 52 in Pakistani markings flying over Punjab, Pakistan.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*GRIFFINS AT ANATOLIAN EAGLE: Painting depicts a Pakistani F-16 from 9 sqn flying a sortie during Anatolian Eagle 2004 held in Turkey.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*TOGETHER WE ARE STRONG: Painting depicts a Pakistani F-16 from 11 sqn flying along side a Royal Saudi Airforce F-15.*


----------



## air marshal

*THE TOP GUN SQUADRON: Painting depicts a Pakistani F-16 from 11 sqn flying a sortie over the Himalayan mountains. The sqn won the 'Top Gun Trophy' for the Assessment of Combat Efficiency of Squadrons (ACES) three years in a row 1993, 1994 & 1995.*


----------



## air marshal

*FALCON THUNDER: Painting depicts a Pakistani F-16 from 9 Sqn accompanying a newly inducted JF-17 Thunder over Northern Punjab.*


----------



## air marshal

*NEW BORN FALCON LIFTS OFF: The painting depicts a newly built F-16 for Pakistan taking off at FortWorth airbase, USA for a check flight.

Note: According to newly released PAF policy, serial number is not depicted. We must obey the rules.*


----------



## air marshal

*SECONDS BEFORE TOUCH DOWN: The painting depicts an F-16 landing at a forward airbase during Operation Sentinel.*


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Awais Lali*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Awais Lali






*DEADLY VIPER: A fully loaded (long range ground attack configuration) F-16A Fighting Falcon also called 'Viper' by flyers, takes off from its home base, PAF Mushaf.*


----------



## air marshal

*NEW BIRD ARRIVING AT PAF BASE MUSHAF, July 2008: PAF's one of the four newly delievered F-16Bs in July 2008 is seen taxing after landing at home base, PAF Base Mushaf.*


----------



## air marshal

*MFI-17 MUSHSHAK: MFI-17 Mushshak is a licence-built basic trainer aircraft version of the Saab Safari, used by the Pakistan Army and Pakistan Air Force. It is manufactured in Kamra, Pakistan by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC). Built to MIL-Spec and fully aerobatic, it is used for training, towing and other ground support roles.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAYBILL: A Supermarine Attacker aircraft of PAF's first jet aerobatic team callsign 'Paybill'. This team was formed by No. 11 Squadron at PAF Drigh Road (now PAF Faisal) in 1952 and was led by Squadron Leader F S Husain, a renowned flyer and aerial acrobat of his time.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-16 Acrobat: An F-16 from No. 11 Squadron 'Arrows' performs aerobatics in Izmir Airshow 2011, Turkey.*


----------



## air marshal

*ROAR OF THUNDER: A JF-17 Thunder aircraft takes off for routine mission, breaking the spell of morning silence with roar of afterburner.*


----------



## air marshal

*SKYBOLT BREAKS OFF: The sketch shows a formation of PAF F-7P 'Skybolt' aircrafts breaking off during a routine training mission.*


----------



## air marshal

*MODIFIED FOR AERIAL REFUELING: PAF's first Mirage III prototype modified to make it capable of aerial refueling takes off for first air to air refueling demonstration. Air to air refueling probe is visible on the fuselage of the aircraft. Addition of the capability of aerial refueling has enhanced operational effectiveness of PAF to a great extent.*


----------



## air marshal

*FIRST AERIAL KILL - April 10, 1959: First PAF aircraft to shoot down an enemy aircraft was F-86F Sabre, serial# 55-5005 of No.15 Squadron 'Cobras". Flight Lieutenant M. Yunis, Sabre pilot downs an Indian Air Force 'Canberra' when it was on a photo reconnaissance mission high over Rawalpindi area on 10th April 1959, 'An Eid Day'. Air Defence Controller for this sortie was Pilot Officer Rab Nawaz.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*SUPERMARINE SPITFIRE VIII, RPAF 1947 - No. 9 Squadron 'Griffins': No. 9 Squadron (after independence becoming a Pakistani unit) had converted onto the famous WW II Spitfire in 1945. It was powered by a Rolls Royce Merlin 66 V 12 Cyliner liquid cooled engine. Armed with 4 x 20 mm cannons, it could fly at maximum speed of 404 MPH. It flew in the battle of Britain, in Africa, and Asia during the War. No. 9 squadron continued to fly Spitfires from August to December 1947.*


----------



## air marshal

*PAF F-16D BLOCK 52 FROM NO. 5 'FALCONS' SQUADRON: Sketch depicts a newly delivered F-16D Block 52+ from No. 5 'Falcons' Squadron taking off for routine training mission from home base, PAF Jacobabad.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Awais Lali

Illustrations: Pakistan Air Force at War*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Awais Lali






*THERES BUT TO DO OR DIE: On September 6, 1965 Sqn Ldr. Sarfaraz Ahmad Rafiqui, the fearsome Squadron Commander of No. 5 Squadron Sargodha, led a three ship raid against the heavily defended IAF airfield at Halwara with Flt Lts. Cecil Chodhary and Younas Hussain as his wingmen. The plan was to send eight F-86 Sabre aircrafts but due to maintenance problem only three were available and they were one hour late from the actual plan of simultaneous attack on different IAF airfields and hence lost the element of surprise. The formation was intercepted by two pairs of Hunters one from No.7 Squadron and other from No.27 Squadron. Rafiqui immediately broke and pounced on one of the pairs and shot down a Hunter. He was abot to shoot the other Hunter when he found his guns jammed and called Cecil to take lead and decided to cover his six as wingman. As he was doing so, the hunter at target didnt let the opportunity go and attacked Rafiqui but in turn was shot down by Cecil. The painting shows Rafiquis Sabre after shooting down Hunter ( wreck can be seen in the background) and Cecil Chodhary shooting down the other Hunter. After some time, Rafiqui and Younas (seen in the background) would be shot down by the other two hunters and hence to mark the end of a heroic encounter faught over the enemy's home.

Rafiqui and Younas were martyred and were awarded with gallantry Sitara-e-Jurrat for the act of extreme sacrifice.*


----------



## air marshal

*FIRST SHOT - September 6, 1965 - 0525 Hours: Dawn, 6 September, 1965. Flight Lieutenant Aftab Alam Khan in F-104 A Starfighter destroys a Mystere IV and damages another, to mark the start of Indo-Pak War over West Pakistan. India started the war over West Pakistan with an attack by a formation of four Mystere IV aircrafts .These aircrafts crossed the international border and attacked a train near Wazirabad. Flt Lt. Aftab Alam Khan was on a routine morning combat air patrol (CAP) mission in Chamb/Mangla area when he was directed by the controler at Sakesar Flt Lt. Farooq Haider to intercept the intruders. First contact with enemy was made as he passed head on through the Mystere formation. In the ensuing combat that followed at tree top level, he skillfully outmanoeuvered the opponents to destroy one Mystere and damage another. The remaining members of the formation managed to slip away in poor light conditions, only to tell the tale of 'dreaded F-104 and the deadly Sidewinder'. Apart from being the first encounter to start the war in earnest, the engagement was significant in many respects. It marked the new era of dogfighting at very low altitude. It was also the first combat kill by any Mach 2 aircraft, and the first missile kill for the Pakistan Air Force.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*END OF A NIGHT INTRUDER: In the closing days of September 65 War an Indian Canberra on a night bombing raid against Sargodha was shot down by an F-104 pilot near the border and its pilot who ejected was captured. The area was brightly lit up when the abandoned spiralling Canberra, hit at 30,000 feet, reflected light off a layer of clouds at 10,000 feet. The Pilot of F-104 was Squadron Leader Jamal A Khan (later CAS) an controller Squadron Leader Anwar from Sakesar Radar. This is said to be the only missile kill at night in actual combat by an F-104 Star Fighter, anywhere in the world.*


----------



## air marshal

*VAMPIRE HUNT: PAF scored its first victories in 1965 on 1st September when four Indian Vampire fighters, which were attacking Pakistani troops in Chamb, were shot down by two F-86 Sabres flown by Squadron Leader Sarfaraz Rfiqui and Flight Lieutenant Imtiaz Bhatti, two by each pilot. No Vampires were seen again for the remainder of the 1965 War. Controller on Radar during this interception was Flight Lieutenant Farooq from Sakesar.*


----------



## air marshal

*F-86 SHOOTS A MYSTERE DOWN - September 7, 1965 - 1548 Hours: Flt Lt. A.H. Malik destroys an IAF Mystere near Sargodha. Flt Lt. Goha, the Mystere pilot was killed in this encounter. In the background, Flg Off. Khalid Iqbal is chasing another Mystere.*


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Awais Lali

Illustrations: PAF and the Afghan War*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Awais Lali






*F-16 DESTROYS AN INTRUDER DURING AFGHAN WAR - MAY 17, 1986: Painting shows an F-16 piloted by Squadron Leader A Hameed Qadri of No. 9 Squadron 'Griffins' after shooting down an Afghan SU-22 by AIM-9L Sidewinder Missile. Missile just hit its target which turned into a fire ball. In background Qadri's No.2 Squadron Leader Yousaf Chaudhry is seen manouevering his aircraft to get the sight of other SU-22 present in the area. The encounter took place at 16000 feet over Parachinar.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini





*PAF Over the Years By S M A Hussaini - Third Edition published in 2010 - Front side*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humza_313

Have some new images to share.. Will upload ASAP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Wahaj Ahmed Siddiqui*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Wahaj Ahmed Siddiqui







*SOLO KARAKORAM: On November 2010, K-8 piloted by Squadron Leader Zardad Humayun (serial# 06-09-820) - Sherdil No. 6 performing solo maneuvers at Zuhai Air Show, China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*EASY PREY: On December 10, 1971, a Pakistan Air Force F-104 Shot down Indian Navy Breguet-Alizé anti submarine aircraft over Indian Ocean.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

*
Found this old picture, which was made by me, someone on the hard drive of my laptop and hence thought to share it. A PAF JF-17 (10-113) shooting down a Su-30MKI with SD-10A.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

good work


----------



## humza_313

salvage said:


> sir do u make these?this one is too realistic even in just black and white



Thankyou for the compliments. Yes, I have made this, but it's quite old, i might think of remaking this.


----------



## Charlie1

humza_313 said:


> Yes, I have made this, but it's quite old, i might think of remaking this.


can u make sketches for paratroopers or spec ops???
(nice job btw)


----------



## Last Hope

Charlie1 said:


> can u make sketches for paratroopers or spec ops???
> (nice job btw)



I've made one, long ago. Will try to search it. 
The quality isn't quite nice, as I am just a beginner.


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Humza Tariq*

*Illustrations: PAF and the Afghan War*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Humza Tariq - PAF and the Afghan War





*PAF F-16 VS SOVIET SU-25 - April 12, 1986: The image depicts a PAF F-16 vs a Soviet SU-25. The leader fires an AIM-9 at the 'frogfoot' after a valid IR lock.. the SU-25 which has no afterburner and was flying at a cruising speed emitted very less heat, the sidewinder instead of trailing the SU-25 diverts towards the sun (a stronger heat source).*


----------



## air marshal

*A LOST OPPORTUNITY - May 14, 1986: This sketch depicts a PAF Mirage flown by Squadron Leader Rao Qamar Suleiman (Later rose to rank Air Chief Marshal, Chief of Air Staff, PAF) intercepting Soviet MI-24 HIND gunship helicopter 8000ft over Chitral. Unluckily, the Leader's circuit breaker short circuited and he was unable to fire at a very vulnerable target. Therefore the mission was aborted.On the other hand, his wingman Flight Lieutenant Nawaz wasted another opportunity, as he aimed at the other hind, the guns didn't fire. on his return to Kohat AFB, the airmen opened the circuit breaker box to find out that Flight Lieutenant Nawaz never switched his guns from safe to arm, thus a golden opportunity was lost on account of the leader's bad luck and the wingman's lack of experience.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*HAMEED QADRI SHOOTING DOWN SU-22 - May 17, 1986: The sketch depicts Squadron Leader Abdul Hameed Qadri opening the account for PAF in the Afghan war by destroying SU-22 aircraft. He achieved 2 kills in the war. Sadly he was martyred in an F-7 crash as Air commodore.*


----------



## air marshal

*ABDUR RAZZAQ SHOOTS DOWN AN ELINT AN-26 - March 30, 1987: PAF F-16A flown by Wing Commander Abdur Razzaq shoots down an ELINT AN-26. The enemy aircraft crashed on the snow-clad mountains below.*


----------



## air marshal

*SHOOTING DOWN TWO MIG-23 - Spetember 12, 1988: The sketch shows a PAF F-16A from No. 14 Squadron flown by Flight Lieutenant Khalid Mehmood destroying an Afghan MiG-23 over the northern areas.*


----------



## air marshal

*DEFECTED AFGHAN SU-7 LANDING AT DALBANDIN AIRFIELD: The illustration depicts an Afghan SU-7 landing after defecting at dalbandin airfield. Squadron Leader (late) Imtiaz Shiekh takes a round over the defected aircraft to ensure that the pilot Captain Akbar doesn't escape.. he was later taken prisoner by the authorities. The Afghans sent 3 MiGs to destroy the defecting fighter to avoid humiliation but they were retaliated on the border by Flying Officer Natique Manzoor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*HAT TRICK FOR KHALID MEHMOOD - November 3, 1988: The sketch depicts a PAF F-16 flown by Flight Lieutenant Khalid Mehmood destroys an Afghan SU-22 fitter over the Kurram valley, the PAF pilots takes a close look at the ejecting afghan counterpart who was arrested by the authorities below... the fight was witnessed by the FC Corps commander Major General Ghazziuddin Rana who later presented a souvenir AK-47 to the pilot!*


----------



## humza_313

Windjammer said:


> I think the text is meant to say," loaded with bombs".



Hahahaha: How about we say it's loaded with both bombs and guns ! =D


----------



## fuj9119

al salam alkom all brother 
i have some picture i want the artist draw it for me can any one help me how to reach him 

thanks and my best regard


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ace of spade

fuj9119 said:


> al salam alkom all brother
> i have some picture i want the artist draw it for me can any one help me how to reach him
> 
> thanks and my best regard



first learn to say salamoalikum.....you bharti troll


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Ali Mazhar*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Ali Mazhar


*Upclose & Personal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*"Lets howl" F-104 going through five finger start-up and creating its famous HOWL.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*"Burners lit.... GO"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*"Ceaser Returns"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Nothing like "EFF TEE"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

*Block 52 Arrives*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*"Fight is on" DACT between 8 and 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*"Sherdil Green Lead"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*A HABU above*


----------



## air marshal

*Action begins with a Hawk*


----------



## air marshal




----------



## air marshal

*Sink Check*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*Thunderbird 3*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Skybolt Driver*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter




----------



## dexter

Temporary title "Black Panthers re-equipped"

The painting depicts newly inducted JF-17 Thunder flying with A-5C with PAF's 16 Sqn monogram in the background.

Painting by Sir Rehan Siraj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Wahaj Ahmed*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Wahaj Ahmed Siddiqui






_*EUROFIGHTER TYPHOON: RAF 11(F) Squadron Typhoon (ZJ924) takes off for the Aerial display at Royal International Air Tattoo (RIAT) 2009.*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## humza_313

ace of spade said:


> first learn to say salamoalikum.....you bharti troll



Hahahaha! Mate he is from UAE!!! =p



fuj9119 said:


> al salam alkom all brother
> i have some picture i want the artist draw it for me can any one help me how to reach him
> 
> thanks and my best regard



Mate... Are you willing to purchase the sketches or you just want someone to draw them.???


----------



## humza_313

http://http://www.paffalcons.com/gallery/aviation-art/humza-tariq/images/A-Lost-Opportunity-large.jpg


----------



## air marshal

humza_313 said:


> http://http://www.paffalcons.com/gallery/aviation-art/humza-tariq/images/A-Lost-Opportunity-large.jpg


Image not viewed due to 'http://' two times... Here is the correct link.

http://paffalcons.com/gallery/aviation-art/humza-tariq/images/A-Lost-Opportunity-large.jpg


----------



## hassan1




----------



## dexter

The painting depicts an F-16C Block 52 flying with full load.


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Waqar Ahmad Rana*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Waqar Ahmad Rana







*Air Chief Marshal Rao Qamar Suleman Pencil Portrait.*





*PAF JF-17 Thunder: Copy of the Painting "Dream to Reality" by Adnan Siraj.*





*Anatolian Eagle: Pakistani and Turkish F-16 over Mulana Rumi mazaar. A joint mission during Exercise Anatolian Eagle 2008 at Konya, Turkey.*





*PAF Saab 2000 Erieye AEW&C (Airborne Early Warning and Control).*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Ali Mazhar*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Ali Mazhar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Awais Lali*

*Illustrations: Pakistan Naval Aviation*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Awais Lali






*Rescuing Civilians: Westland Sea King helicopter of Pakistan Naval Aviation hovering to rescue drowning civilians in Arabian sea.*


*Illustrations: Pakistan Army Aviation*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Awais Lali






*MFI-17 Mushshak of Pakistan Army.*





*An Mi-17 helicopter of Pakistan Army Aviation rescuing flood affected people in KPK province as the flood hit different areas of Pakistan due to heavy rains.*





*Bell UH-1H Hueys of Pakistan Army Aviation into Action.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## DANGER-ZONE

air marshal said:


> *Aviation Art by Wahaj Ahmed*
> PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Wahaj Ahmed Siddiqui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*EUROFIGHTER TYPHOON: RAF 11(F) Squadron Typhoon (ZJ924) takes off for the Aerial display at Royal International Air Tattoo (RIAT) 2009.*_



Wow Link dead ... here u go with newer one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1




----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj*

*Illustrations: Pencil Sketches*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Rehan Siraj - Pencil Sketches






_*F-7 PG landing.*_





*"Griffins over Sargodha"*





*Saudi Eurofighter.*





*A-4 Skyhawk getting ready for takeoff.*





*Pakistan Army Cobra gunship helicopter.*





*CH-53.*





*A-4 coming to land.*





*A-7 ready for catapult launch.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Sqn Ldr (Retd) Adnan Siraj*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Sqn Ldr (Retd) Adnan Siraj






*"CARRYING THE LEGACY"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23




----------



## Trailer23

*My own version of the F-16. Now i've put down logos of both General Dynamics & Lockheed Martin.*


----------



## Trailer23

Made an Error


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

^ bro i guess this thread is for AVIATION ART not Photo-Shop. There are many threads in Military Multimedia Portion for PS.


----------



## Trailer23

Sorry, I was supposed to post this on an other Thread. I'll move it there.


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Tayyab Ahmed*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Tayyab Ahmed






*PAF Flying Wing.*





*I Shall Rise.*





*A formation of J-10B and JF-17 Thunder.*





*The Griffin.*


----------



## dexter

&#8220;PAF&#8217;s F-16 Block 15 Timeline&#8221;

The painting depicts a formation of four PAF F-16 Block 15s in different tail arts, with their squadron insignias in the background.
The farthest F-16 represents the oldest scheme it sported during Afghan War. It is depicted in CAP configuration and has 2 kill markings under the canopy.
The next is F-16 of 11 squadron and represents the time when the squadron achieved the Top Gun title in the Assessment of Combat Efficiency of Squadrons (ACES) for the third consecutive year.
The next F-16 represents the era when the squadrons started deploying abroad for international exercises like Anatolian Eagle, Al Sakoor, the Red and Green Flag exercises and many more. 
The lead F-16 is depicted in MLU configuration.
On the right side are the kills achieved by F-16. The first line represents the confirmed kills. The second represents partially confirmed kills and the third represents a unique kill achieved by an F-16B of 9 Sqn in 2002 during Operation Sentinel when it shot down the intruding Indian Searching II UAV. PAF became the first airforce in the world which has shot down a UAV with a heat seeking air to air missile.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hatf IX

hassan1 said:


>


 
this image is a real joke . . . . . . ask people linving in nothern areas are they sleeping tight . . . . . .?


----------



## laltaputu



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Andleeb Noor*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Andleeb Noor






*JF-17 Thunder with Laser Guided Bomb.*





*Mirages & Blazing Sun.*





*PAF F-16D Block 52+ aircraft.*





*PAF F-16C Block 52+ with AMRAAM Missiles.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

hatf IX said:


> this image is a real joke . . . . . . ask people linving in nothern areas are they sleeping tight . . . . . .?



pray tell us what is happening in the Northern Areas?


----------



## humza_313

laltaputu said:


>



WOAH! Who made this!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

humza_313 said:


> WOAH! Who made this!!!



A Chinese Artists ..


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Ansa Naseem*
PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Ansa Naseem






*F-6 - Lest We Forget.*





*F-16 Approaching Target At Low Level.*





*F-16 dusk mission.*





*JF-17 Thunder in Pak-China flags.*





*PAF Complex E-9 Officers Mess.*





*PAF Complex E-9 Officers Mess.*





*SU-7 goes down over Shakargarh.*





*The End of Hero.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

SAAB-2000 ERIEYE AEW&C flies in formation with an F-7PG of the Tigers squadron during an exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Might of 'Tigers'
An F-7PG of PAF's No. 17 squadron 'Tigers' showing its might in the air.

*2x1.5 feet oil on canvas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

"MLU Takes Off" (Temporary Title)

The painting depicts F-16AM taking off from its home base.

PS- Serial number is not shown due to PAF Security Policy.






Aviation Art of Rehan Siraj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

"Typhoon over Riyadh"

The painting depicts Royal Saudi Airforce Chief flying in RSAF Eurofighter over Riyadh. Riyadh Aviation Museum can be seen in the background.

This painting is going to be presented to the air chief of RSAF soon inshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

*January 2013*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Rehan Siraj's aviation art prints for sale. A3 dimension, Rs. 499/- only

For further information and order please contact us: orderprints@paffalcons.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

> "PAF Celebrates 100 Years of Aviation"
> 
> A quick painting of mine, depicting WC Haseeb Paracha, doing aerobatics in an F-16A over Karachi beach. On 17th December, 2003, PAF celebrated 100 years of Aviation. A large crowd was present to witness superb performance of F-16, K-8 and PAF&#8217;s Aerobatic team &#8220;Sherdils&#8221; flying T-37s.




Blogger: User Profile: Aviation Art of Rehan Siraj









> &#8220;Sonic Booms over Amritsar&#8221;
> 
> The painting depicts PAF F-104 piloted by F/L Farooq Umer, crossing sound barrier over Golden Temple, Amritsar, India.
> 
> After PAF shot down IAF Vampires over Chamb on September 1st, 1965, the PAF higher command wanted to send a clear warning message to Indians, not to mess with Pakistan and the PAF was fully capable to meet the challenges. The war was not officially declared at that time. So F/L Farooq Umer, who was on dusk CAP mission over Kashmir, was ordered to break the sound barrier over the famous Indian city. He reached the city and crossed the sound barrier at low altitude. Not satisfied, he came again, this time in opposite direction and rocked the city with massive sonic booms. There was panic on the ground and even IAF did not come to intercept. Later that evening, All India Radio announced 8 PAF F-86s had bombed Amritsar city!!!! Despite Indian Ack ack, F-104 headed back to Sargodha unscratched and landed safely.




Blogger: User Profile: Aviation Art of Rehan Siraj


Aviation Art of Rehan Siraj: January 2012


----------



## muse

"Sherdils" what the heck does that mean - I realize Sherdil mean "Lion Heart" but what "Sherdils" A lion with multiple hearts??


----------



## SQ8

muse said:


> "Sherdils" what the heck does that mean - I realize Sherdil mean "Lion Heart" but what "Sherdils" A lion with multiple hearts??



No, it means many hearts that that of a lion. Urdu/english mashup idiosyncrasies.


----------



## dexter

&#8220;Hunting the Hunter&#8221;

The painting depicts F/L Salim Baig Mirza, shooting down an IAF hunter near Peshawar airbase. The encounter took place on 4th December 1971, when an attacking IAF Hunter was intercepted by PAF&#8217;s Sabre of No 26 Sqn &#8220;The Black Spiders&#8221; ,and was gunned down after a low level dogfight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Troublesome but boy is the F-22 one heck of a gorgeous looking aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hellokitty

this a great drawing


----------



## krash

muse said:


> "Sherdils" what the heck does that mean - I realize Sherdil mean "Lion Heart" but what "Sherdils" A lion with multiple hearts??



'Sherdil' as noun gives you 'Sherdils'; plural. Much the same as the 'Lionhearts' or 'XYZs'. It is correct.


----------



## Gentelman

real beauty


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

^ guys. The thread is for *Pakistan's Official and Unofficial Aviation Art*.


----------



## Gentelman

JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

> *My art work published in a French book named BREGUET ALIZE 1050 by Arnaud Prudhomme.*
> 
> The sketch depicts a PAF F-104 shooting down Indian Navy Breguet Alize aircraft over indian ocean during the Indo-Pak war of 1971
> 
> *AVIATION ART BY WAHAJ AHMED SIDDIQUI *
> 
> &
> 
> Special thanks to PAF Falcons - Pakistan Air Force - Second to None



http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...n-art-wahaj-ahmed-siddiqui-6.html#post4508987

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zilahumafazal

wow nice impact of the art


----------



## piddu

nice designing lovely


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

muse said:


> "Sherdils" what the heck does that mean - I realize Sherdil mean "Lion Heart" but what "Sherdils" A lion with multiple hearts??


 
6 sherdil make sherdils


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Unofficial.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Unofficial.
> View attachment 10683



Huh ...... Wet Dream.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

DANGER-ZONE said:


> Huh ...... Wet Dream.



Do you mind.?


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Do you mind.?



No ! I dont mind at all

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YesIamPakistandefender

PAKISTAN AIRFORCE THE BEST!


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

Nur Khan & Middlecoat(?)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

a great place to visit.....must see!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanboy007

My all time favorite

(JF-17)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

air marshal said:


> *In 1976 Pakitan was offered 110 new build A-7 Corsair Aircrafts in part funded by Saudi Arabia. Deliveries were dependant on abandonment of Pakistani plans to buy a French nuclear reprocessing plant, a condition that was refused by Prime Minister Bhutto. The A-7 sale was thus withdrawn by President Jimmy Carter, who also managed to prevent the sale of reprocessing plant. The Sketch shows one of the A-7s withe Pakistani markings.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Sketch shows an SU-30 aircraft with imaginary markings of PAF.*


*This is not SU-30 this is J11b Chinese aircraft........you can see on Google Pak pilot were using this with Chines trainer. *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Khaqan Humayun said:


> *This is not SU-30 this is J11b Chinese aircraft........you can see on Google Pak pilot were using this with Chines trainer. *




PAF going to buy this in Future??? i know it's off topic but just asking


----------



## elitepilot09

Muhammad Omar said:


> PAF going to buy this in Future??? i know it's off topic but just asking



Not a chance....
...
...
unfortunately.


----------



## dexter

"PAF Mirages Bomb Indian AFB Pathankot"

20" x 28" Acrylics on Canvas

On 10 Dec, 1971, 1045hrs, six PAF Mirages carried out a daylight bombing attack making 3 craters on the runway and damaging Taxi tracks. The mission was led by S/L Akhtar Rao. Two IAF hunters about to take off were strafed but they remained safe...

Indian AF History also acknowledged that both the runway and the taxi tracks were hit. 

PAF was able to put the runway out of action for considerable amount of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

Muhammad Omar said:


> PAF going to buy this in Future??? i know it's off topic but just asking


*PAF WAS THINKING TO BUY BECAUSE PAK NAVY WANT THIS AIR CRAFT AT THAT TIME CHINA OFFERED 50 AIR CRAFT TO TRANSFER TECHNOLOGY TO PAK. INDIAN NAVY HAS VICRANT VICKRAMADATYA PAK NAVY WANTS TO CATCH THEM THROUGH A TIGHT NAVAL AIR-FORCE AT THIS TIME PAK-NAVY HAS F7PG AIR CRAFT THAT IS NOT A GOOD MATCH OF RAFAIL AND SU. J11B IS MORE ADVANCE THEN INDIAN NAVY JETS.*


----------



## air marshal

*Aviation Art by Andleeb Noor

PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Andleeb Noor




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

PHOTO RECONNAISSANCE OVER THE SIACHEN GLACIER
1120 HOURS, 14 MAY 1989

Turning past the 26,600-foot Nanga Parbat, two Photo Reconnaissance Mirage-IIIRPs head for the highest battle zone of the world, the Siachen glacier. Providing combat escort, a pair of watchful F-16s follow, while the operational crew in the DA-20 (foreground) ensure that the four fighters receive all the electronic support they need.

DA-20:
Wing Commander Masood Akhtar Pilot
Squadron Leader Aftab Iqbal Co-Pilot
Squadron Leader Ayaz-ul-Haque Controller
Squadron Leader Pervez A Khan Controller
Flight Lieutenant M Nawaz Electronics

Mirage-IIIRPs:
Flight Lieutenant Asad Lodhi
Flight Lieutenant Nasir Kamran

F-16s:
Wing Commander Shahzad Chaudhry
Squadron Leader Gul Abbas Mela

PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Group Captain Syed Masood Akhtar Hussaini

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

HAMEED QADRI SHOOTING DOWN SU-22
May 17, 1986

The sketch depicts Squadron Leader Abdul Hameed Qadri opening the account for PAF in the Afghan war by destroying SU-22 aircraft. He achieved 2 kills in the war. Sadly he was martyred in an F-7 crash as Air commodore.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

Khaqan Humayun said:


> *PAF WAS THINKING TO BUY BECAUSE PAK NAVY WANT THIS AIR CRAFT AT THAT TIME CHINA OFFERED 50 AIR CRAFT TO TRANSFER TECHNOLOGY TO PAK. INDIAN NAVY HAS VICRANT VICKRAMADATYA PAK NAVY WANTS TO CATCH THEM THROUGH A TIGHT NAVAL AIR-FORCE AT THIS TIME PAK-NAVY HAS F7PG AIR CRAFT THAT IS NOT A GOOD MATCH OF RAFAIL AND SU. J11B IS MORE ADVANCE THEN INDIAN NAVY JETS.*


 
since when? PN has no combat aircraft (fighters)


----------



## fatman17

the last flight of the F-104 in 1972.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

fatman17 said:


> since when? PN has no combat aircraft (fighters)


*After 1971 war it was a big discussion on Naval air force many PAF officers were against but Now we have F7pg in Navail Air force PAF pilot workin under joint command of Navy and Air force.........
Navy look after their Air borders and set future goals so J11b has been set by PN and PAF pilot will fly under command of PN. *


----------



## fatman17

A-5C Fantan - De-commissioned.


----------



## alimobin memon

*watch?v=mvTfkQ7hw4o put this after youtube.com/ if want just url in proxy*
F22 Raptor.


Since I am Microsoft paint artist I made this with 1000Dpi mouse.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

M.A. Hussaini - official artist of the PAF.


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal

PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art by Awais Lali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humza_313

dexter said:


> SAAB-2000 ERIEYE AEW&C flies in formation with an F-7PG of the Tigers squadron during an exercise.


Thanks for sharing my artwork in my absence lol =D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## humza_313

AL-SAMSAAM during heliborne ops

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## humza_313

The BIG machine. CH-53 'Seahawk'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humza_313

Flag (Parcham) Party -PMA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humza_313

fatman17 said:


> View attachment 31703
> 
> A-5C Fantan - De-commissioned.


Woah! Is this a digital drawing or a painting? Never seen this before.


----------



## humza_313

Oldies

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## humza_313

The mighty Auster

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

humza_313 said:


> Thanks for sharing my artwork in my absence lol =D








And thats my art work

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

*PAF Falcons - Picture Gallery - Aviation Art*


----------



## hassan1

*A PIONEER PROVES HIS METTLE*

On 4 November 1948, a PAF Dakota, returning after an air supply paradrop near Skardu, ran into two Indian Air Force Tempests patrolling the area. When Flying Officer M A Dogar, the Dakota's pilot, ignored orders by the fighters to accompany them to the nearest Indian airfield, the Dakota was attacked. The cannon fire killed a crew member, Naik Muhammad Din and wounded Flying Officer jagjivan, the navigator. But the courageous Dogar refused to give- in. Handling the aircraft with great skill, he continued to take evasive action till he managed to enter the narrow mouth of the valley below. He flew down to treetop height and flying along the twisting river escaped to safety. In the painting the Dakota, which has successfully evaded the Tempest leader and is threatened by his No 2 in the distance, is commencing another evasive manoeuvre.

Flying Officer Dogar was later decorated by Khawaja Nazimuddin, the Prime Minister of Pakistan, with the gallantry award of Sitara-i-jurat, the first to be received by an officer of the Pakistan Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1

No 11 Squadron was first formed as a light bomber unit on 1 January 1949 at RPAF Station Mauripur; it was to be equipped with twin-engines Bristol Brigand B-1B aircraft. However, the first Brigand crashed on its way to Pakistan and procurement of these aircraft was cancelled.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1

dedicated to bristol freighter crew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ultima Thule

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 178149


boring post something new

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1

DeHavilland DH-104 was a 13-seat light personnel transport or light
communication aircraft. PAF used one DH-104 from 1949-1961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1

Vickers Viking vc 1b

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1

Dedicated to No. 25 Squadron Night Strike Eagles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1

Dedicated to No. 5 Squadron Falcons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Nice job Hasan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

JFT close air support

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

My sketch on JF-17 from Black Panther's squardon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## KumailP

Interesting pics, Hassan


----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1




----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fatman17

F104A Starfighter


----------



## fatman17

The Starfighter


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Readerdefence

hassan1 said:


> View attachment 380626


No mirage in the picture


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dexter

Sketched it a long time ago, a bit blur but still recognizable.
Pakistan Naval Air Arm's Mirage V with PN F22P Frigate and Tariq class Frigate and SeaKing in background.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## STRANGER BIRD



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Trailer23

A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.

Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.

Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...






@Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar

Reactions: Like Like:
33


----------



## Falcon26

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar



Great efforts. Would have been much better if the plane was JF-17. You should really do one for Thunder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar


amazing work Dude


----------



## war&peace

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> [/USER]



Excellent work..keep it up bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crankthatskunk

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar



Wow, fab.


----------



## Path-Finder

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar



Wicked Bro, absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar


Keep it up, bud


----------



## Raider 21

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar


Great stuff man. Love the helmet.


----------



## Trailer23

Knuckles said:


> Love the helmet.


I know, the idea just popped in my head like a Torpedo.

Maybe someday, this image might find its way to Wg Cdr. Noaman Ali Khan through Social Media. He might appreciate it just like you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maarkhoor

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar


No AMRAMSS were used...don't fall into propaganda.....

One mig-21 (sd-10), Su-30 (SD-10) one mirage 2000 killed by unknown thing 

@Windjammer 
update your records, we have killed 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

Maarkhoor said:


> No AMRAMSS were used...don't fall into propaganda.....
> 
> One mig-21 (sd-10), Su-30 (SD-10) one mirage 2000 killed by unknown thing
> 
> @Windjammer
> update your records, we have killed 3


Once again, I designed it for myself - not making any statements about the the number of kills, types used or the missiles used.

There are plenty of Topics where that discussion has already taken place.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

When you shoot first and ask question later it will end up in mi-17 tragedy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

Maarkhoor said:


> No AMRAMSS were used...don't fall into propaganda.....
> 
> One mig-21 (sd-10), Su-30 (SD-10) one mirage 2000 killed by unknown thing
> 
> @Windjammer
> update your records, we have killed 3


Why are you promoting false news repeatedly??



Trailer23 said:


> I know, the idea just popped in my head like a Torpedo.
> 
> Maybe someday, this image might find its way to Wg Cdr. Noaman Ali Khan through Social Media. He might appreciate it just like you guys.


I'll forward it to him via 3rd party


----------



## Trailer23

Hodor said:


> Why are you promoting false news repeatedly??


I'm confused, was that intended for me....


Hodor said:


> I'll forward it to him via 3rd party


Hey, if you've got that kinda _pull_ - go for it .


----------



## Talon

Trailer23 said:


> I'm confused, was that intended for me....


No


----------



## I S I

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar


Damn wow. 

Hatsoff to you.


----------



## Captain77W

Truck Art JF-17 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113442435563180034

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

Trailer23 said:


> A lil' something I've been working on since earlier in the day.
> 
> Focus on the Patch on the arm & Helmet. Quite a bit of detail involved. A combination of over 25 images to make this one.
> 
> Note: Please, please no grief on why an F-16 & why an not a JF-17. And why an AMRAAM and not a SD-10. Its just a poster I designed for myself & wanted to share with you all. Enjoy...
> 
> View attachment 550275
> 
> 
> @Horus @Dubious @Oscar @Irfan Baloch @Windjammer @Imran Khan @Zarvan @AZADPAKISTAN2009 @ghazi52 @Dazzler @araz @fatman17 @Knuckles @Hodor @Sabretooth @Pakhtoon yum @Aiman talha hashmi @Okasha Zahid @Maxpane @Umair Nawaz @JohnWick @salman-1 @khanasifm @Super Falcon @HRK @war&peace @Zulfiqar @Ozee @Liquidmetal @MBilal106 @mingle @Liquidmetal @Path-Finder @Mrc @Starlord @graphican @The Sandman @War Thunder @khansaheeb @Maarkhoor @Haroon Baloch @Beast @I S I @Hakikat ve Hikmet @PWFI @Vortex @Thorough Pro @PAKISTANFOREVER @Myth_buster_1 @crankthatskunk @Gillani88 @PWFI @Rafi @member.exe @Bilal Khan (Quwa) @_Sherdils_ @Haroon Baloch @Vortex @Microsoft @Asimz @Falcon26 @Ali_Baba @Rafi @MBilal106 @khansaheeb @Arsalan @AgNoStiC MuSliM @M.AsfandYar


A great work bro appreciate your work and time ot takes


----------



## Trailer23

Super Falcon said:


> A great work bro appreciate your work and time ot takes


Thanx, currently working on a lil' project right now. Don't wanna rush it. I might reveal it (soon). I'll tag you.


----------



## Trailer23

Artwork by: *Peter Van Stigt*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Trailer23

Guys, over the years I've been in awe of the Artwork sold for various Air Forces' around the World & could only find a handful of PAF Artwork sold online.

Finally, I've found a person (in Pakistan) & his work is...CLASS.

I'm gonna attach a few images of his work & you guys can get in touch with him through Facebook and/or his cellphone number (mentioned).

His name is *Zeeshan Bangash*.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ZeeshanBangashPAFDigitalAviationArt

Just browse through 'Aviation Art Prints' and you can later check out the 'Patches, Insignias & Logos'.

I honestly don't know how many I plan on ordering at the off chance my wife throwing me out. But what the hell.










































*TRIBUTE*

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## v-max23

*I hope digital aviation art also fits in.
Video depicting PAF JF17 Thunder firing C802A anti ship missile.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Nigerian Chief presented a Gift

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

air marshal said:


> Here comes youngs self-made Aviation artist work displayed on *PAF Falcons,* inspired by S. M. Hussaini and has been drawing sketches since childhood. They had never attended any art school and neither appeared in any local or international Art Exhibition but willing to become an official aviation artist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The sketch shows a PAF F-104 Starfighter pulling up after a low flight. Starfighter was among PAF's frontline combat aircrafts during Indo-Pakistan war 1965. It could fly at remarkable high speed of Mach 2 and had maximum ceiling of 100,000 feet. Its unmatched basic performance made it a fear for enemy that a single mention of its presence in the area would instantly clear the air space of any enemy aircraft.*


I can't see images.


----------



## Trailer23



Reactions: Like Like:
12 | Love Love:
1


----------



## loanranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PAFAce

I'm clearly not a graphics artist. But I made this for myself, and thought I should share.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aiman_hashmi.25

PAFAce said:


> I'm clearly not a graphics artist. But I made this for myself, and thought I should share.


nyc one...


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AeroEngineer

Title *"Round the clock"*
_The painting depicts the JF-17 Thunder Block 2 serial no 16-235 belonging to No.2 Squadron of Pakistan Air Force undergoing routine maintenance at night under the lights of the shelter at Masroor AFB. The aircraft was initially on strength of No. 16 Squadron "Black Panthers". The black panthers logo can be barely made out on the starboard auxiliary fuel tank. The maintenance ladder to access the cockpit is on the port side. The aircraft possibly came in from a ferry flight. In the distance, the city lights of SITE area suburb of Karachi can be made out on the horizon_.
_- Acrylics on canvas 20 in. x 10 in. _


----------



## AeroEngineer

“Taxi out”
F-16B No.9 Sqn Griffins
Konya, Turkey circa 2015
Ink on paper
8”x10”

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## AeroEngineer

“Bat Turn”, 8”x10”, Ink on paper
An F-16BM 90617 of No. 11 Squadron “Arrows” makes a high-g turn that causes a vapor cloud to develop over the lift surfaces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tomcats

Pencil sketch depicting a F-6 Pilot of No. 26 Squadron by Rehan Siraj



https://twitter.com/RehanSiraj1

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## AeroEngineer

“Firebird” 5”x7” Ink on paper, quick rough sketch

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Many iconic paintings

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Trailer23

AeroEngineer said:


> “Bat Turn”, 8”x10”, Ink on paper
> An F-16BM 90617 of No. 11 Squadron “Arrows” makes a high-g turn that causes a vapor cloud to develop over the lift surfaces.
> View attachment 813720


Looks like a F-16-XL.


----------



## AeroEngineer

Trailer23 said:


> Looks like a F-16-XL.


Yes two reasons, the wing sweep on port wing should have been higher (in ink medium I could not fix that) and the vapor cloud due to high g is eroding the visual boundary between wing and horizontal stab. Mostly my fault for not catching the error earlier.


----------



## Trailer23

AeroEngineer said:


> Yes two reasons, the wing sweep on port wing should have been higher (in ink medium I could not fix that) and the vapor cloud due to high g is eroding the visual boundary between wing and horizontal stab. Mostly my fault for not catching the error earlier.


Great designs nonetheless. 

Have you been commissioned to do any work for the PAF in the past?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AeroEngineer

Trailer23 said:


> Great designs nonetheless.
> 
> Have you been commissioned to do any work for the PAF in the past?







I am just an amateur. However above is my artwork on display at the PAF Academy in one of the conference rooms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

AeroEngineer said:


> View attachment 861548
> 
> I am just an amateur. However above is my artwork on display at the PAF Academy in one of the conference rooms.


Amateur...?

Looks pretty pro to me.

Did they buy 'em off you or did you donate your art to them?

Just asking incase you'd be interested in you work being displayed in the History Rooms, Halls or ADA for any of the Viper Squadrons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AeroEngineer

Trailer23 said:


> Amateur...?
> 
> Looks pretty pro to me.
> 
> Did they buy 'em off you or did you donate your art to them?
> 
> Just asking incase you'd be interested in you work being displayed in the History Rooms, Halls or ADA for any of the Viper Squadrons...
> 
> View attachment 861658​


Funny you mention that. Let me know how to message you.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Trailer23

AeroEngineer said:


> Funny you mention that. Let me know how to message you.


Did you get my message...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AeroEngineer

Trailer23 said:


> Did you get my message...?


Yes I sent you an email


----------



## Zephyrus

a somewhat terribly designed poster of all the serving aircrafts of Pakistan air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

JF-17 Thunder Bravo over northern areas ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

J10C With PL15 Long Range Air to Air Missile Depicted by a Painter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

